# Hatred: Valve entfernt Gewaltspiel von Steam Greenlight - Entwickler beziehen Stellung



## David Martin (16. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hatred: Valve entfernt Gewaltspiel von Steam Greenlight - Entwickler beziehen Stellung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hatred: Valve entfernt Gewaltspiel von Steam Greenlight - Entwickler beziehen Stellung


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Dezember 2014)

Richtige Entscheidung von Valve 

Ein Spiel das die Welt nicht braucht. Solchen Entwicklern darf man keine allzu große Bühne bieten


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. Dezember 2014)

Das Spiel ist zwar nicht meine Tasse Tee, wie der Engländer sagen würde aber die demonstative Empörung von verschiedener Seite kommt mir unehrlich vor. Weder Epic noch Valve hatten in der Vergangenheit Probleme mit virtueller Gewaltverherrlichung.


----------



## golani79 (16. Dezember 2014)

Wobei Valve ein wenig zweigleisig unterwegs ist - Postal, Postal 2, Manhunt .. kann man auch kaufen bei Steam.
Von dem  her ..

Und wer entscheidet schon, was die Welt nicht braucht oder was richtig oder falsch ist?
Für viele wird das Spiel wahrscheinlich umso interessanter, wenn es verboten / aus dem Angebot rausgenommen / etc. wird.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Dezember 2014)

Es ist bei Greenlight draußen. Ob Valve es später ins normale Programm nimmt ist damit ja nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber ich halte das Game für überflüssig und denke es ist kein Verlust.


----------



## Goldbaersche (16. Dezember 2014)

War da nicht mal was mit über Hatred berichten WIR aber nicht, oder so? Kappa


----------



## USA911 (16. Dezember 2014)

Soviel zur freien Entwicklerplattform...Was die Gewalt betrifft ist es egal, solange es nur von Volljährigen erworben werden kann... so lange das Spiel gegen keine politischen, Religiöse Gesetze verletzt ist es nur ein Spiel.
Zieht den Opfern SS-Uniformen an, nennt den Spielchar Aufständigen und schon würde das ganze keine Sau interesieren das die Gewalt so hoch ist.


----------



## solidus246 (16. Dezember 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Soviel zur freien Entwicklerplattform...Was die Gewalt betrifft ist es egal, solange es nur von Volljährigen erworben werden kann... so lange das Spiel gegen keine politischen, Religiöse Gesetze verletzt ist es nur ein Spiel.
> Zieht den Opfern SS-Uniformen an, nennt den Spielchar Aufständigen und schon würde das ganze keine Sau interesieren das die Gewalt so hoch ist.



Völlig richtige Entscheidung von Valve. Wer jetzt wieder meint das virtuelle ableben mancher Passanten in GTA oder Konsorten als Vergleich zu nehmen, Bullshit. In Hatred steht die maßlose Gewalt an Menschen in vorderster Front und wird absolut und ohne Einschränkung verherrlicht. Amokläufe sind eh einfach nur Scheiße und ein gefundenes Fressen für die Medien. Man errinert sich an die Diskussion anderer Spiele in der Öffentlichkeit bezüglich der Gewalt wie z.B das allerweltsthema Counter Strike, dies ist jedoch ein Team Taktik Shooter. In Hatred jedoch, naja, wird es als Kritik beworben. Dies ist in meinen Augen absoluter Bullshit. Will ein Entwicklerteam etwas kritisches veröffentlichen zu diesem sehr kontroversen Thema kann man dies in ein wunderbares Adventure packen, mit guter Story etc. Aber einfach nur als langaahriger, dunkel gekleideter Typ ballernd auf der Straße rumzurennen ist nicht wirkich kritisch sondern schlicht und ergreifend absolute Scheiße


----------



## Atuan (16. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wobei Valve ein wenig zweigleisig unterwegs ist - Postal, Postal 2, Manhunt .. kann man auch kaufen bei Steam.
> Von dem her ..


Genau das. Postal ist im Grunde nichts anderes, bloß das man da nicht alles abknallt weil der Spielercharakter Hass auf die Welt schiebt, sondern weil er einfach einen gewaltigen Dachschaden hat (was gewissermaßen sogar aufs Selbe hinausläuft). Und gegen die Tötungsanimationen eines Manhunt muss auch ein Hatred erstmal anstinken können. Die waren nämlich schon... "speziell"... Allerdings verbarg sich bei Manhunt auch ein großartiges Stealthspiel hinter der übertrieben "zelebrierten" Gewalt. Das wird Hatred vermutlich nicht bieten können, schaut es doch eher aus wie die Alien und Zombie Shooter-Spiele von Sigma (bloß das das Kanonenfutter davonläuft, statt geradewegs auf einen zuzukommen)...



USA911 schrieb:


> Zieht den Opfern SS-Uniformen an, nennt den Spielchar Aufständigen und schon würde das ganze keine Sau interesieren das die Gewalt so hoch ist.


Wie oben schon erwähnt, Hatred schaut im Grunde aus wie die Alien und Zombie Shooter-Spiele von Sigma... Tausche Menschen gegen Zombies und schon geht alles klar.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Dezember 2014)

Wobei sich Postal nicht wirklich ernst nimmt. Das darf man dabei nicht vergessen. Aber im Prinzip habt Ihr Recht.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ein Spiel das von Steam, aufgrund des abscheulichen Inhalts, aus der Greenlight Liste gekickt wird, wird doch nur noch interessanter. Ich erinnere mich, dass in den 90ern in Deutschland indizierte Spiele im Ausland sogar mit "banned in Germany" angepriesen wurden. Die Hatred-Macher können nun mit "banned from Steam" werben.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Dezember 2014)

Tragisch wie hier einige Zensur gutheißen,weil sie ein Produkt nicht mögen. 
Am besten wir verbieten auch Modern warfare 2 und CSGO in beiden schießt man Zivilisten/ Polizisten ab. Oder Assassins Creed und wo wir schon dabei sind human centipede, braindead und evil dead sind auch abartig, verbieten wir das auch. 
In Amerika ist man mit nudity ähnlich eingestellt, verbieten wir alles indem Brüste vorkommen, in arabischen Ländern hat mans nicht mit Alkohol. Weg damit, warum halbe Sachen machen?

Nur weil ihr ein Produkt nicht gutheißt, heißt das nicht, dass es verboten gehört, ich halte Nicky Minaj für wesentlich schädlicher als hatred und schreie auch nicht nach Zensur


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Dezember 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Tragisch wie hier einige Zensur gutheißen,weil sie ein Produkt nicht mögen.


Ich bezweifel mal, dass Hatred einen Publisher finden wird der das Spiel in den Einzelhandel bringt und wenn Steam es veröffentlicht muss Valve am Ende noch für einen einen medialen Shitstrom den Kopf hinhalten, weil sie es als einzige vertreiben. Da überlegt man es sich als großes Unternehmen sicher zweimal ob man Image-Probleme wegen so einem Produkt haben will, dafür scheinen ja selbst die Hatred-Macher Verständnis zu haben. Am Ende werden sie es halt selbst vertreiben, dass hat doch bei Notch mit Minecraft auch wunderbar geklappt. Mal davon abgesehen, selbst wenn man es via Steam kaufen könnte, die Deutschen wären mit Sicherheit wieder davon ausgeschlossen, aber auf deren Seite kann man es sicher ohne Probleme von Deutschland aus kaufen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Zensur ist mir in dem Falle genauso egal wie das Spiel. Kb das Game nun zensiert wird oder nicht, ob es erscheint oder nicht ist mir Banane. Das hat nichts mit Gutheißen zu tun. Es ist mir nur schlichtweg egal.


----------



## robby23 (16. Dezember 2014)

Weg damit und gut ist. Es gibt einfach Grenzen, und Entwickler, welche diese überschreiten ziehen die ganze Branche mit in den Dreck. 
Amokläufe direkt zu thematiesieren ist unnötig, das hat auch nichts mit Kunst oder social Development oder sonst irgendwelchen vorgeschobenen Ausreden zu tun. 
Und ob man es glauben mag oder nicht: Zensur macht tatsächlich manchmal Sinn und Grenzen sind wichtig. Sonst haben wir es in ein paar Jahren noch mit einem Vergewaltigungsimulator 2018 zu tun, und das will doch wirklich keiner.


----------



## I-David-I (16. Dezember 2014)

Sorry aber diesen Käse braucht nun wirklich keiner...
Spiele sollten originell, einfallsreich und eine gute Story haben.
Hirnverbrannte stupide Gewaltausbrüche noch dazu Verherrlichung eines Amoklaufs/ Läufers haben da nichts zu suchen, das ist auch in meine Augen keine Kunst sondern nur der Versuch Geld zu schaufeln auf unterstem Niveau.


----------



## airex01 (16. Dezember 2014)

Wenn das Medium Videospiel wirklich als Kunst anerkannt werden will müssen Spiele wie Hatred kommen! Wieviele Gemälde zeigen nichts als Schmerz, sei es die Häutung von Menschen oder gleich der Tag des Jüngsten Gerichts.  Trotzdem hängen solche Bilder in Museen und keiner sagt oh mein Gott wenn einer das Bild sieht läuft er los und häutet Menschen. Und jetzt mal ehrlich im Internet findet man deutlich schlimmeres wenn man danach sucht und das kann dann jeder finden ( auch kinder).


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Dezember 2014)

robby23 schrieb:


> Sonst haben wir es in ein paar Jahren noch mit einem Vergewaltigungsimulator 2018 zu tun, und das will doch wirklich keiner.


Ach, frag mal die Japaner


----------



## AC3 (16. Dezember 2014)

ich würde hatred so designen das man in einer stealth - baller - adventure - shooter kampagne diverse politiker aus den weg räumt.
95% der politiker sind ja reine plagiatfiguren mit mehr schaden als nutzen.

alleine mal all die steuergelder jene für das beamten-gesocks (abseits der polzei) verschwendet werden ist ja schon eine zumutung.
diese ganzen schmarotzer in den bürokratie-buden auf ämtern zum beispiel ...   zum kotzen.


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wobei Valve ein wenig zweigleisig unterwegs ist - Postal, Postal 2, Manhunt .. kann man auch kaufen bei Steam.
> Von dem  her ..
> 
> Und wer entscheidet schon, was die Welt nicht braucht oder was richtig oder falsch ist?
> Für viele wird das Spiel wahrscheinlich umso interessanter, wenn es verboten / aus dem Angebot rausgenommen / etc. wird.



nicht unbedingt in Anbetracht dessen, das es nicht das Ziel bei Postal ist, sondern an einem Tag ne Tüte Milch zu kaufen
nur dass dich das Spiel in die Richtung treibt da durchzudrehen und dann auch noch Absurde Waffen zu nehmen lässt das Spiel eher in die GTA Kerbe schlägen, nicht unbedingt in die Exakt gleiche Stelle und gleich gut gemacht, aber mit der gleichen Intention


----------



## PsyMagician (16. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt in Anbetracht dessen, das es nicht das Ziel bei Postal ist, sondern an einem Tag ne Tüte Milch zu kaufen
> nur dass dich das Spiel in die Richtung treibt da durchzudrehen und dann auch noch Absurde Waffen zu nehmen lässt das Spiel eher in die GTA Kerbe schlägen, nicht unbedingt in die Exakt gleiche Stelle und gleich gut gemacht, aber mit der gleichen Intention



An Postal2 habe ich auch grad denken müsssen. Doch hat Postal, wie ich finde, einen satairischen Touch. Und es soll ja angeblich möglich sein, das Game ohne einen einzigen NPC zu killen durchzuspielen. 
Hatred sieht dagegen um einiges ernster aus und der einzige Sinn und Zweck scheint es zu sein, sinnlos unbewaffnete Zivilisten zu killen. Spielerisch sicher keine grosse herausforderung... Moorhunhjagd für Psychopathen. Hab jetzt nur nen Ausschnitt gesehen. Scheint mir doch irgendwie geschmacklos zu sein das Game. Perfekte mentale Vorbereitung für Massenmörder würde ich sagen.


----------



## alu355 (16. Dezember 2014)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Perfekte mentale Vorbereitung für Massenmörder würde ich sagen.



Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher bevor nicht jemand das entsprechende Verhalten studiert.
Es gibt ja auch Studien die belegen wollen, daß Shooter bei vielen Probanden Aggressionen abbauen anstatt sie zu steigern.
Vielleicht wird mit dem Abreagieren im Spiel bei entsprechender Klientel vielleicht der entsprechende "Druck" abgebaut.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß daraufhin auch genau eine gegenteilige Studie präsentiert wird.
Studien halt.


----------



## Cicero (16. Dezember 2014)

Ein Hinweis meinerseits, weil das Stichwort Zensur schon wieder gefallen ist: Es handelt sich mitnichten mit eine Zensur. Das Spiel wird weiterhin entwickelt, es ist nicht verboten worden. Hier hat sich lediglich eine große Online- Plattform dazu entschieden, einen in ihren Augen geschmacklosen Titel aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen.  Wenn ein großer roter Elektro- Discounter Titel aus dem Regal nimmt, schreit ja auch keiner etwas von Zensur... 

Etwas Heuchlerisch finde ich dagegen die Aktion von Epic Games. Sie distanzieren sich und verbieten die Verwendung des Logos. Aber die kommerzielle Benutzung ihrer Engine lassen sie sich wahrscheinlich trotzdem gerne vergüten...


----------



## Apocaliptica (16. Dezember 2014)

die empörung des zentralrats der gutmenschen ist wieder mal groß.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Dezember 2014)

Apocaliptica schrieb:


> die empörung des zentralrats der gutmenschen ist wieder mal groß.


Was ist das für eine Denkweise in der die Verbindung der Wörter "gut" und "Mensch" zum Schimpfwort wird ...


----------



## Dolomedes (16. Dezember 2014)

"Gewaltspiel" Far-Cry Gewaltspiel Wolfenstein, Gewaltspiel fast 90 %
Schlagzeile und Wortwahl mit bedacht  ?

Schreibt doch Killerspiel, hört sich besser an @ PCG


----------



## golani79 (16. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt in Anbetracht dessen, das es nicht das Ziel bei Postal ist, sondern an einem Tag ne Tüte Milch zu kaufen
> nur dass dich das Spiel in die Richtung treibt da durchzudrehen und dann auch noch Absurde Waffen zu nehmen lässt das Spiel eher in die GTA Kerbe schlägen, nicht unbedingt in die Exakt gleiche Stelle und gleich gut gemacht, aber mit der gleichen Intention



Mag schon sein, dass man Postal 2 durchspielen kann, ohne jemanden zu töten bzw. dass man eigentlich nur ganz normalen Tätigkeiten nachgehen müsste.

Ändert nichts daran, dass viele Sachen die man in Postal 2 machen kann, doch sehr krank sind - und ich bin mir sicher, die wenigsten haben Postal 2 als Pazifist durchgespielt.
Wenn man ein Spiel der Gewalt wegen aus dem Angebot nimmt, dann sollte man halt da nicht großartig unterscheiden.

Und Postal war ja nicht das einzige Beispiel, welches ich genannt habe.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Dezember 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Denkweise in der die Verbindung der Wörter "gut" und "Mensch" zum Schimpfwort wird ...


Kommt auf die Definition des "Gutmenschen" an. Im Allgemeinen wird der Begriff ja nicht für Menschen verwendet die gut sind oder gutes tun. Sondern für die sich selbst für gut halten, weil sie sich über alles alles mögliche empören (zumeist gerne vor der Kamera oder in Internetforen) aber ansonsten keinen Finger rühren, um die Welt besser zu machen. 

*Ich schenke der Welt meine ungeteilte Empörung, repektiert und ehrt mich für meine unglaubliche political corretcness, mit der ich die Welt tagtäglich aufs neue verbessere!!!* 


Spoiler



Gleich mal vorm Spiegel onanieren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Dezember 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Definition des "Gutmenschen" an. Im Allgemeinen wird der Begriff ja nicht für Menschen verwendet die gut sind oder gutes tun. Sondern für die sich selbst für gut halten, weil sie sich über alles alles mögliche empören (zumeist gerne vor der Kamera oder in Internetforen) aber ansonsten keinen Finger rühren, um die Welt besser zu machen.
> 
> *Ich schenke der Welt meine ungeteilte Empörung, repektiert und ehrt mich für meine unglaubliche political corretcness, mit der ich die Welt tagtäglich aufs neue verbessere!!!*


Ich weiß schon was damit gemeint ist  
Ich finde den Begriff nur furchtbar, weil eine eigentlich positive Sache (nämlich ein guter Mensch) als Schimpfwort gebraucht wird. 
Ich könnte ja auch z.B. Heuchler sagen, weil genau darum gehts ja eigentlich.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wobei Valve ein wenig zweigleisig unterwegs ist - Postal, Postal 2, Manhunt .. kann man auch kaufen bei Steam.
> Von dem  her ..



Valve entscheidet ob es letztendlich auf Steam erscheint oder nicht, denn schließlich gehört Steam Valve.
Zum Thema Postal (2). Wurde alles gesagt. Das Spiel nimmt sich nicht ernst und das gesamte Gamedesign ist eher lächerlich als ernst.
Manhunt gibts in DE gar nicht mal zu kaufen. Und obwohl ich Manhunt für genau so bescheuert halte, muss ich eingestehen dass es eine gewisse Handlung besitzt.

Hatred ist einzig und allein drauf ausgelegt absolut jeden umzunieten.
Auch hier dürfen wir nicht vergessen dass Valve einen etwas tieferen Einblick in Hatred bekommen hat und deswegen sehr gut einschätzen kann ob für sowas
Werbung gemacht werden sollte oder nicht.



> Und wer entscheidet schon, was die Welt nicht braucht oder was richtig oder falsch ist?
> Für viele wird das Spiel wahrscheinlich umso interessanter, wenn es verboten / aus dem Angebot rausgenommen / etc. wird.



Der Hobby Zocker der seinen Hobby nicht noch mehr unnötig beschmutzen lassen möchte, auf Kosten von Entwicklern die sowas
absichtlich provozieren und davon profitieren möchten.
Hatten wir nicht genug Ärger in der Vergangenheit? 



USA911 schrieb:


> Soviel zur freien Entwicklerplattform...Was die Gewalt betrifft ist es egal, solange es nur von Volljährigen erworben werden kann... so lange das Spiel gegen keine politischen, Religiöse Gesetze verletzt ist es nur ein Spiel.
> Zieht den Opfern SS-Uniformen an, nennt den Spielchar Aufständigen und schon würde das ganze keine Sau interesieren das die Gewalt so hoch ist.



Das Spiel wird nachwievor entwickelt, nur möchte Valve dieses Spiel nicht supporten.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Tragisch wie hier einige Zensur gutheißen,weil sie ein Produkt nicht mögen.



Wir reden hier von einer Amokläufersimulation... also bitte 



> Am besten wir verbieten auch Modern warfare 2 und CSGO in beiden schießt man Zivilisten/ Polizisten ab. Oder Assassins Creed und wo wir schon dabei sind human centipede, braindead und evil dead sind auch abartig, verbieten wir das auch.
> In Amerika ist man mit nudity ähnlich eingestellt, verbieten wir alles indem Brüste vorkommen, in arabischen Ländern hat mans nicht mit Alkohol. Weg damit, warum halbe Sachen machen?



Warum gleich so abdriften?
Valve möchte eben auf seiner Platform so ein Spiel nicht haben und das wird ganz gute Gründe dafür haben.

Die Entwickler können ja trotzdem nachwievor ihr Ding durchziehen und das Spiel irgendwie auf den Markt schmeißen.
Ist doch gerade super für die Leute die DRM eh nicht mögen und das Spiel ohne Steam erwerben können... oder nicht? 



> Nur weil ihr ein Produkt nicht gutheißt, heißt das nicht, dass es verboten gehört, ich halte Nicky Minaj für wesentlich schädlicher als hatred und schreie auch nicht nach Zensur


Von diesem Spiel hat niemand etwas, weil es gezielt provozieren möchte.
Wer es unbedingt spielen möchte, wird schon irgendwie dran kommen. Wichtig ist nur dass es keine große Bühne bekommt und kein anderes Unternehmen mit in den Dreck gezogen wird (Valve/Steam)
Hinterher wird Valve dafür verantwortlich gemacht wenn jemand austickt und "Hatred" als den Grund angibt... Bisschen über den Tellerrand schauen bitte.



Cicero schrieb:


> Etwas Heuchlerisch finde ich dagegen die Aktion von Epic Games. Sie distanzieren sich und verbieten die Verwendung des Logos. Aber die kommerzielle Benutzung ihrer Engine lassen sie sich wahrscheinlich trotzdem gerne vergüten...



Finde ich nicht da es ums Geschäft / Image geht.
Ihr Symbol wurde ungefragt eingefügt und Epic ist in erster Linie quasi ein Dienstleister.
Sie haben ihre Engine lizensieren lassen und fertig - vom eigentlichen Spiel haben sie bestimmt nur wenig geahnt.

Die Entwickler haben vll angegeben es werde ein "Top Down Shooter" und fertig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich persönlich mag das Spiel, ausgehend von dem, was man bisher gesehen hat, überhaupt nicht. Die gleiche Meinung habe ich auch zu Postal und Co. Töten alleine unterhält mich als Spieler eben doch nicht, da brauch ein Spiel schon wesentlich mehr. Hinzu kommt, in diesem Fall, auch noch die Art und Weise des Tötens. Natürlich tötet man auch mal bei Skyrim u.a. Spielen einen Zivilisten. Aber da gibt es eben doch einen drastischen Darstellungsunterschied. Die Hinrichtungsszenen aus dem Trailer von Hatred, mit den Opfern die einen anbetteln bevor man ihnen den Kopf wegballert - ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum so etwas für jemanden spielenswert sein sollte und es ist schade, dass das Spiel durch den Trailer so viel mediale Aufmerksamkeit bekommen hat. 

Die Entscheidung von Valve, das Spiel von Greenlight runterzunehmen, ist absolut nachvollziehbar und imho das einzig Richtige.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe nix gegen ein Spiel, wo es eine gut ausgearbeitete Handlung/Story von einem Charakter gibt und man dessen "kranke" Einstellung erforscht. Quasi ein Spiel wo man die geistliche Entwicklung
beobachten / erleben kann. Sowas wie z.b. Max Payne und seinen Drang nach Selbstjustiz bzw. Rache.
Dort bleibt alles im Kontext und man jagt die bösen Jungs die einem alles genommen haben.

Hatred hingegen will nur eins: Alles und jeden abknallen.
Und so eine Software wird noch in Schutz genommen? 

Dann stelle ich mal gerne eine kleine Frage.
Würden denn einige der User (als Publisher) Werbung für dieses Spiel machen?
Würden sie ihren Namen mit Stolz darunter schreiben? Ihren Support öffentlich bekanntgeben? 

Ein "schlechtes" Spiel (von einem Indie Entwickler) bewusst zu supporten ist es völlig anders 
wie diese provokative Amokläufer-Simulation in die Bibliothek aufzunehmen.
Beide haben ein Recht darauf zu existieren, aber das heißt noch lange nicht dass es auch jeder beides unterstützen *muss.*

Als Publisher würde ich es* nicht* weil ich mit solchen Entwicklern nicht im selben Boot sitzen möchte.

Der Entwickler hat die Freiheit eine Software zu entwickeln die er möchte, aber als Publisher/Verkäufer habe ich genauso das Recht "Nein" zu sagen.

Über Hatred wird aber aktuell sehr stark diskutiert und es wäre der reinste Verkaufsschlager auf Steam - garantiert 
Einfach weil Gewalt & Sex schon immer eine starke Anziehung hatten und immer haben werden.

Lieber pfeifft man auf solche Entwickler und kümmert sich um die anderen Games die den PC weiterbringen, als mit solchen rumzutreiben
die gezielt polarisieren möchten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja auch z.B. Heuchler sagen, weil genau darum gehts ja eigentlich.



Nun, ein Heuchler weiß eigentlich, dass er heuchelt, Ein Gutmensch hingegen glaubt in seiner Naivität felsenfest daran, richtig zu liegen. Von außen betrachtet ist natürlich nicht immer ersichtlich in welche Kategorie jemand fällt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Dezember 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nun, ein Heuchler weiß eigentlich, dass er heuchelt, Ein Gutmensch hingegen glaubt in seiner Naivität felsenfest daran, richtig zu liegen. Von außen betrachtet ist natürlich nicht immer ersichtlich in welche Kategorie jemand fällt.


Und selbst dann halte ich den Begriff für extrem unglücklich, da er oft dazu benutzt wird eigenes unethisches Handeln oder Denken zu rechtfertigen und denjenigen der dagegen spricht zu diffamieren.


----------



## Shredhead (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es ja unglaublich witzig, wie die Leute hier im Thread den Inhalt des Spiels kennen wollen. Dass das eine Amoklaufsimulation mit wahllosen Hinrichtungen ist. Habt ihr dafür extra ne Kristallkugel gekauft? Oder eher was mit Pilzen und Rauchkräutern?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2014)

Mittlerweile ist es übrigens wieder auf Steam-Greenlight drin


----------



## Cicero (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht da es ums Geschäft / Image geht.
> Ihr Symbol wurde ungefragt eingefügt und Epic ist in erster Linie quasi ein Dienstleister.
> Sie haben ihre Engine lizensieren lassen und fertig - vom eigentlichen Spiel haben sie bestimmt nur wenig geahnt.
> 
> Die Entwickler haben vll angegeben es werde ein "Top Down Shooter" und fertig.



Eben genau   Es geht um´s Geschäft und nicht um Moral. 
Inwieweit Epic Games allerdings von dem genauen Spiel eine Ahnung hatte, lässt sich nur spekulieren. Da hast du recht.


----------



## Batze (17. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es übrigens wieder auf Steam-Greenlight drin



Wollte ich auch gerade posten.

Da fragt man sich doch was die ganze Aktion sollte.
Eventuell sieht Steam/Valve ja einiges an Geld wegschwimmen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2014)

Hier steht noch was dazu:



> *Update 17.12.2014 09:29 Uhr (Forum-Beitrag)*
> 
> Mittlerweile ist Hatred wieder auf Greenlight zu finden. In einer Mail, welche die Entwickler auf ihrer Facebook-Präsenz veröffentlicht  haben, entschuldigte sich Gabe Newell persönlich bei dem Team. Das  Spiel von Greenlight zu entfernen nannte der Gründer von Valve eine „_schlechte Entscheidung_“.
> 
> ...


----------



## golani79 (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Valve entscheidet ob es letztendlich auf Steam erscheint oder nicht, denn schließlich gehört Steam Valve.
> Zum Thema Postal (2). Wurde alles gesagt. Das Spiel nimmt sich nicht ernst und das gesamte Gamedesign ist eher lächerlich als ernst.
> Manhunt gibts in DE gar nicht mal zu kaufen. Und obwohl ich Manhunt für genau so bescheuert halte, muss ich eingestehen dass es eine gewisse Handlung besitzt.



Ist ja auch das gute Recht von Valve und ich habe nichts anderes gesagt.

bzgl. der erhältlichen Spiele - es muss sich nicht immer alles zwangsweise nur um DE drehen.
Bei uns gibts Manhunt im Steamstore zu kaufen - nur mal so nebenbei.

Generell finde ich es ein wenig schräg, dass man Postal 2 ok findet, nur, weil es sich selbst eben nicht toternst nimmt.
Ich will ja jetzt nix großartig aufzählen, da wohl jeder weiß, was man in Postal 2 so machen kann, aber wenn man sich an dem Gewaltgrad bzw. den möglichen Handlungen nicht stört und an der Darstellung von Hatred schon, dann finde ich, misst man mit zweierlei Maß.

Ach ja .. Hatred ist mittlerweile zurück auf Greenlight - inklusive Entschuldigung von Gabe .. soviel mal dazu ..


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hier steht noch was dazu:



Riecht nach einem Kreuzzug eines Mitarbeiters der seine eigenen moralischen Standards für zu wichtig hält und anderen aufzwingen will.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Dezember 2014)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt welch Impulse das Spiel auslösen wird. Valve tut sich keinen Gefallen mit diesem Spiel - Kunst und Freiheit hin oder her.

Ich bleibe dabei dass es dennoch eine gewisse Grenze geben sollte und ich rechne nicht damit dass es großflächig im Retailmarkt zu finden sein wird.
Spiele machen bestimmt niemanden zum Amokläufer, aber sie haben dennoch eine Wirkung auf den Menschen (wie jeder Konsum dieser Welt)
Ich hoffe stark dass das Spiel einfach nur stumpf und schlecht ist und die Reviews überwiegend schlecht ausfallen werden.

Aber ich seh schon dass es ein weiteres Fressen für die Öffentlichkeit ist und dieses Medium sehr bald durch den Kakao gezogen wird.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt welch Impulse das Spiel auslösen wird. Valve tut sich keinen Gefallen mit diesem Spiel - Kunst und Freiheit hin oder her.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei dass es dennoch eine gewisse Grenze geben sollte und ich rechne nicht damit dass es großflächig im Retailmarkt zu finden sein wird.
> Spiele machen bestimmt niemanden zum Amokläufer, aber sie haben dennoch eine Wirkung auf den Menschen (wie jeder Konsum dieser Welt)
> ...



Mir ziemlich egal. Ich finde Grenzen braucht man nicht in Videospielen. Was unter der Gürtellinie ist und einfach nur im schlechten Geschmack wird sowieso nicht erfolgreich werden. Selbst wenn das Spiel zum vollen Erfolg wird, und das auch nur weil es so viel Aufmerksamkeit durch die Medien erhalten hat, dann funktioniert das vielleciht ein,zwei oder drei mal. Aber bald schon werden sollche Spiele den "Kick" nicht mehr haben und keinem interessierts mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2014)

merkwürdig, dass newell damals nicht bei diesem softporno-spielchen eingegriffen hat.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja bitte künstlerische Freiheit und Meinungsfreiheit für Rechtsradikale! (Ironie)

Mal vom Spiel an sich abgesehen und inwiefern es vergleichbar mit Postel etc. ist, stehen da immer noch Entwickler (der Jaro allen voran) dahinter, die tief in der polnischen rechtsradikalen Szene, vor allem der NSBM-Szene, verwurzelt sind.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde auch in diesem Thread geht es bisweilen etwas scheinheilig zu: Postal sei ja immerhin selbstironisch, bei Manhunt stimmt das Gameplay und GTA, bei dem man Bonuspunkte bekommt, wenn man in der Reihe marschierende Fußgänger überfährt, ist ja sowieso über jede Kritik erhaben. Aber Hatred, was noch keiner gespielt hat, ist zweifellos einfach nur schlecht...

Ich würde erstmal warten, was dabei herauskommt. Soweit ich weiß gibt es hierzulande keine Geschmackspolizei, also lassen wir das doch einfach den Markt regeln.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Mir ziemlich egal. Ich finde Grenzen braucht man nicht in Videospielen. Was unter der Gürtellinie ist und einfach nur im schlechten Geschmack wird sowieso nicht erfolgreich werden. Selbst wenn das Spiel zum vollen Erfolg wird, und das auch nur weil es so viel Aufmerksamkeit durch die Medien erhalten hat, dann funktioniert das vielleciht ein,zwei oder drei mal. Aber bald schon werden sollche Spiele den "Kick" nicht mehr haben und keinem interessierts mehr.



Also würdest du einen Rape-Simulator genau so für Kunst und Freiheit erklären? 

Dennoch machen die Entwickler Profit aus all diesem Ärger und das finde ich nicht ok.
Gezielte Provokation finde ich nicht in Ordnung.



Bonkic schrieb:


> merkwürdig, dass newell damals nicht bei diesem softporno-spielchen eingegriffen hat.



Für diese Genre gibts genug andere Seiten würde ich mal behaupten.

Solange Steam keine 100%ig sichere Altersverifizierung besitzt, wird das Thema Sex keine Rolle spielen denke ich.
Auch würde ich behaupten dass es für die Angestellten eine Zumutung wäre permanent mit pornographischen Inhalten konfrontiert zu werden.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also würdest du einen Rape-Simulator genau so für Kunst und Freiheit erklären?
> 
> Dennoch machen die Entwickler Profit aus all diesem Ärger und das finde ich nicht ok.
> Gezielte Provokation finde ich nicht in Ordnung.



Kunst? K.A mir wurscht ob es Kunst ist oder nicht. Es ist aber nicht echt, also ist es mir egal. Sollen die einen Rape-Simulator verkaufen, ich hab kein Interesse daran, wer ihn will soll ihn aber haben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also würdest du einen Rape-Simulator genau so für Kunst und Freiheit erklären?



Da wir mit GTA bereits einen gesellschaftlich akzeptierten "Mord-Simulator" haben (Mord ist das schwerere Verbrechen), wüsste ich nicht, was gegen ein Spiel spricht, in dem man als Spielhandlung Vergewaltigungen durchführen kann. In einem Spiel mit bspw. Game-of-Thrones-Setting wäre das sogar durchaus passend. Ich würde mir sicherlich kein Spiel kaufen, in dem dies der Hauptzweck ist, aber wie gesagt, Geschmacklosigkeit ist kein Verbrechen...


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Kunst? K.A mir wurscht ob es Kunst ist oder nicht. Es ist aber nicht echt, also ist es mir egal. Sollen die einen Rape-Simulator verkaufen, ich hab kein Interesse daran, wer ihn will soll ihn aber haben.



Verstörende Inhalte müssen nicht echt sein um eine Emotion zu erzeugen, vor allem wenn die heutige Technik realistätsnahe Bilder erzeugen kann.

Man kann es sicherlich nicht verhindern dass jegliche Art von Software entwickelt wird, aber ich finde es für ausgesprochen wichtig es nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen.
Aktuell passt so eine Amokläufer-Simulation überhaupt nicht ins Medium weil erst kürzlich eine Schule gestürmt wurde.

Sehr unreifes Verhalten der Entwickler, absichtlich ein Anti-Spiel zu entwickeln um zu polarisieren... Sorry ich bleib dabei. 
Es beschmutzt dieses Medium einfach nur unnötig.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Dezember 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Da wir mit GTA bereits einen gesellschaftlich akzeptierten "Mord-Simulator" haben (Mord ist das schwerere Verbrechen), wüsste ich nicht, was gegen ein Spiel spricht, in dem man als Spielhandlung Vergewaltigungen durchführen kann. In einem Spiel mit bspw. Game-of-Thrones-Setting wäre das sogar durchaus passend. Ich würde mir sicherlich kein Spiel kaufen, in dem dies der Hauptzweck ist, aber wie gesagt, Geschmacklosigkeit ist kein Verbrechen...



Du musst bei GTA den gesamten Umfang betrachten und nicht nur dieses eine Element des Tötens.
GTA ist viel mehr als ein "Mord-Simulator" und wer das nicht einsieht dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Da wir mit GTA bereits einen gesellschaftlich akzeptierten "Mord-Simulator" haben (Mord ist das schwerere Verbrechen), wüsste ich nicht, was gegen ein Spiel spricht, in dem man als Spielhandlung Vergewaltigungen durchführen kann. In einem Spiel mit bspw. Game-of-Thrones-Setting wäre das sogar durchaus passend. Ich würde mir sicherlich kein Spiel kaufen, in dem dies der Hauptzweck ist, aber wie gesagt, Geschmacklosigkeit ist kein Verbrechen...



Genau richtig, geschmacklos ist es, mir würde wahrscheinlich dabei übel werden, aber deswegen würde ich es auch nicht spielen, aber ein Verbrechen ist es ja nicht. Es wird niemand dabei vergewaltigt es wird niemand umgebracht. Und wenn irgendwer Spaß am virtuellen vergewaltigen findet, bitte seine Sache. Eine Fliege im echten Leben töten hat mehr Auswirkungen und ist dramatischer als das.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

-doppelpost-


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aktuell passt so eine Amokläufer-Simulation überhaupt nicht ins Medium weil erst kürzlich eine Schule gestürmt wurde.



Dann hälst du sicherlich auch Battlefield und Call of Duty für geschmacklos, weil ja in Syrien und der Ukraine derzeit Menschen im Krieg sterben? Ich frage nur, weil man könnte dein Eindruck erhalten, dass wieder mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird...




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du musst bei GTA den gesamten Umfang betrachten und nicht nur dieses eine Element des Tötens.
> GTA ist viel mehr als ein "Mord-Simulator" und wer das nicht einsieht dem ist nicht zu helfen.



Gut, bei GTA simuliert man auch noch Raub, Erpressung, Totschlag und viele andere abscheuliche Straftaten, aber was ist denn zum Beispiel mit Hitman? Wenn das kein Mord-Simulator ist, was dann?


----------



## LSD-Goat (17. Dezember 2014)

Da ist Valve aber ziemlich auf die Schnauze geflogen, anstatt das Spiel von ihrer Plattform zu verbannen haben sie ihm eine riesige PR mit dieser Aktion geschenkt, sehr clever...


----------



## PCamateur (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aktuell passt so eine Amokläufer-Simulation überhaupt nicht ins Medium weil erst kürzlich eine Schule gestürmt wurde.



Inwiefern sind dann CoD, BF oder diverse Strategiespiele besser? Die sind immerhin Kriegssimulationen. Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage, dass dann AKTUELL so eine Kriegssimulation überhaupt nicht ins Medium passt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Dezember 2014)

"Wealthy Seattle hippie allows right-wing Poles to sell mass murder game on said hippie's storefront"


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Dezember 2014)

Ein Multiplayer-Gefecht ist etwas anderes als wenn man jemanden spielt der Zivilisten auf offenere Straße abknallt weil er die Menschen hasst.
Wenn Menschen in den Krieg ziehen dann wissen sie wohin sie sich begeben und was sie dort erwartet.

Wild auf der Straße rumballern ist etwas gänzlich anderes und lässt sich mit einem CoD oder BF in keinsterweise vergleichen.

Wie gesagt. Es braucht einen gewissen Kontext und bei Hatred geht es einfach nur darum einen Amokläufer zu spielen.
Wer sowas auf die gleiche Ebene aller Shooter stellt, hat wohl keine Ahnung wie schrecklich solche Amokläufe sind und man muss
absolut jedes Spiel an den Pranger stellen (inkl. Mario)

Töten tun wir ja virtuell fast jeden Tag aber dürfen wir hier den Kontext nicht unter den Teppich kehren bitte.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Multiplayer-Gefecht ist etwas anderes als wenn man jemanden spielt der Zivilisten auf offenere Straße abknallt weil er die Menschen hasst.
> Wenn Menschen in den Krieg ziehen dann wissen sie wohin sie sich begeben und was sie dort erwartet.
> 
> Wild auf der Straße rumballern ist etwas gänzlich anderes und lässt sich mit einem CoD oder BF in keinsterweise vergleichen.
> ...



Warum so kompliziert denken? Warum ist Töten schlecht? Weil dabei jemand (unter Qualen) stirbt. Warum ist Töten in Videospielen nicht schlecht? Weil dabei niemand stirbt und niemand Qualen erleidet. Das einzige was passiert ist das Bytearrays aus 0 und 1 als Pixel dargestellt werden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Multiplayer-Gefecht ist etwas anderes als wenn man jemanden spielt der Zivilisten auf offenere Straße abknallt weil er die Menschen hasst.
> Wenn Menschen in den Krieg ziehen dann wissen sie wohin sie sich begeben und was sie dort erwartet.



D.h. der syrische Alevit, der vom IS-Kämpfer abgeknallt wird, weil der die Menschen (anderen Glaubens) hasst, der wusste wohin er sich begibt, und was ihn dort erwartet? Stramme These. Auch lasse ich mir gerne noch mal erklären, warum es schlimmer ist, wenn Unschuldige aus blinder Wut heraus getötet werden, als kühl kaluliert, um die Machtfantasien eines beliebigen Kriegsherren zu befriedigen...


----------



## PCamateur (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Multiplayer-Gefecht ist etwas anderes als wenn man jemanden spielt der Zivilisten auf offenere Straße abknallt weil er die Menschen hasst.


Wer spricht denn vom Multiplayer? Hatred ist ein Singleplayerspiel und CoD und BF haben meines Wissens nach auch einen Singleplayer. bei CoD gabs sogar mal eine Mission in der man Zivilisten (zumindest im Original) ermorden musste. Soviel dazu. 



> Wild auf der Straße rumballern ist etwas gänzlich anderes und lässt sich mit einem CoD oder BF in keinsterweise vergleichen.



Natürlich lässt es sich vergleichen. Bei beiden ist der Hauptinhalt des Spiels das Töten. Die einzige Rechtfertigung im einen Spiel ist, dass ein Vorgesetzter dir befiehlt die Menschen zu töten.



> Es braucht einen gewissen Kontext und bei Hatred geht es einfach nur darum einen Amokläufer zu spielen.


Hast du es schon gespielt? 



> Wer sowas auf die gleiche Ebene aller Shooter stellt, hat wohl keine Ahnung wie schrecklich solche Amokläufe sind


Dann ist ein Amoklauf also schlimmer als ein Krieg? Wenn ein Shooter einen Krieg simuliert und Hatred einen Amoklauf und Hatred wird verurteilt, Shooter nicht? 



> Töten tun wir ja virtuell fast jeden Tag aber dürfen wir hier den Kontext nicht unter den Teppich kehren bitte.



virtueller Mord ist virtueller Mord. Dass er in einem Fall durch die Sozialkritik im Spiel, durch das Szenario, durch die Story oder sonst irgendwas gerechtfertigt wäre und im anderen Fall nicht, ist heuchlerisch. Allerdings kommen dabei Gott sei Dank nur Pixel "zu Schaden".


----------



## Orzhov (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es seltsam das die Menschen von Valve sich nicht entscheiden können. Den Rest lasse ich mal so lange weiterdiskutieren bis sie von selber merken das es zu nichts führt.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2014)

Das Spiel hätten sie draußen lassen sollen und nicht wieder reinholen, geschweige denn entschuldigen. Das Teil braucht kein Mensch


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das Spiel hätten sie draußen lassen sollen und nicht wieder reinholen, geschweige denn entschuldigen. Das Teil braucht kein Mensch



Das ist genau die selbe Logik mit der in Australien GTA V von Tarket und K-Markt entfernt wurde. 1 zu 1, es besteht kein Unterschied darin. Du empfindest aufgrund deiner eigenen moralische Vorstellungen, dass das Spiel unmoralisch oder geschmackslos ist, und anstatt es einfach nicht zu spielen, verlangst du dass andere auch nicht die Möglichkeit erhalten das Spiel zu spielen, und zwingst infolgedessen deine moralischen Werte anderen auf.

Ich wiederhole mich nochmal, mich spricht das Spiel auch nicht an und ich werde es höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht spielen. Aber das ist eine Entscheidung die ich persönlich für mich selbst getroffen habe. Und diese Entscheidung will ich niemanden anderen aufzwingen. Jeder Erwachsene soll selbst in der Lage sein und vor allem die Möglichkeit haben eine Entscheidung, ob er das Spiel nun haben will oder nicht, selbst zu treffen. Und ich finde ein jeder Erwachsene hat ein Recht auf diese Entscheidungen, und ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln wenn andere sich anmaßen diese Entscheidungen für mich treffen zu wollen.


----------



## BiJay (17. Dezember 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Ja bitte künstlerische Freiheit und Meinungsfreiheit für Rechtsradikale! (Ironie)
> 
> Mal vom Spiel an sich abgesehen und inwiefern es vergleichbar mit Postel etc. ist, stehen da immer noch Entwickler (der Jaro allen voran) dahinter, die tief in der polnischen rechtsradikalen Szene, vor allem der NSBM-Szene, verwurzelt sind.



War das nicht so ein unhaltbares Gerücht von einer Popel-Seite, um ein paar Klicks zu bekommen?


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Solange Steam keine 100%ig sichere Altersverifizierung besitzt, wird das Thema Sex keine Rolle spielen denke ich.



das ist wahrscheinlich - ja.
bislang gibt's aber nicht mal den versuch einer alterverifizierungs-funktion im online-bereich, von einer 100%igen (die es wohl eh nie geben wird) ganz zu schweigen. 



> Auch würde ich behaupten dass es für die Angestellten eine Zumutung wäre permanent mit pornographischen Inhalten konfrontiert zu werden.



versteh ich nicht.
virtuelle gewalt ist also "erträglicher" als virtuelle erotik/sex?


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das Spiel hätten sie draußen lassen sollen und nicht wieder reinholen, geschweige denn entschuldigen. Das Teil braucht kein Mensch


Ich finde jeder Mensch sollte selbst entscheiden, welche Spiele er braucht. Aber keine Sorge, hier in Deutschland entscheidet Vater Staat schon welche Spiele du brauchst, Hatred solltest du auf Steam schon mal gar nicht finden dürfen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich finde jeder Mensch sollte selbst entscheiden, welche Spiele er braucht. Aber keine Sorge, hier in Deutschland entscheidet Vater Staat schon welche Spiele du brauchst, Hatred solltest du auf Steam schon mal gar nicht finden dürfen.



Profitipp
Unbedingt mal ins Ausland gehen anstatt immer wieder so einen Kappes zu posten


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht.
> virtuelle gewalt ist also "erträglicher" als virtuelle erotik/sex?



Für einen Amerikaner wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Dezember 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> War das nicht so ein unhaltbares Gerücht von einer Popel-Seite, um ein paar Klicks zu bekommen?



Drei Klicks auf seinem Fratzebuchprofil und die siehst dann so nette Bands wie Grand Belials Key, Kriegsmaschiene, Infernal War, Absurd, Satanic Warmaster uvm.  Dazu der Typ mit dem Shirt vom polnischen Pegida-Pendant.

Kannst dir auch noch seine Tätowierung mal genauer anschauen. Schade, dass er nicht auch noch seine anderen Tattoos zur Schau stellt.

Edit: Hier noch eine der Mitarbeiter: https://www.facebook.com/CyprianListowskiTattoo/timeline

Eine echt tolle Arbeit und hat Null mit Nazis zu tun: https://www.facebook.com/CyprianLis...6b1234b6d23&size=960,359&fbid=249686165240949


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Dezember 2014)

Das Umdenken überrascht mich. Hätten das Spiel draußen lassen sollen


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Drei Klicks auf seinem Fratzebuchprofil und die siehst dann so nette Bands wie Grand Belials Key, Kriegsmaschiene, Infernal War, Absurd, Satanic Warmaster uvm.  Dazu der Typ mit dem Shirt vom polnischen Pegida-Pendant.
> 
> Kannst dir auch noch seine Tätowierung mal genauer anschauen. Schade, dass er nicht auch noch seine anderen Tattoos zur Schau stellt.
> 
> ...



Was hat jetzt sein Musikgeschmack damit zu tun? Willst du jetzt mich und jeden anderen Metalfan als Nazi beschuldigen weil wir gern Metal hören? 

Außerdem, selbst wenn sie rechts, rechtsextrem oder gar Nazis sind, heißt dass nicht dass sie nichts machen dürfen. Noch gibts keine Anzeichen dass das Spiel selbst irgendwelche Naziglorifizierung oder Propaganda hat. Man kann das Spiel doch nicht bloß aufgrund der angeblichen politischen Einstellung einer der Entwickler verbieten. Selbst wenn Goebbels heute hier wäre und ein Spiel machen würde, bevor man es gespielt hat und bestätigt hat dass es sich um Nazipropaganda handelt, sollte man es nicht verbieten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt sein Musikgeschmack damit zu tun? Willst du jetzt mich und jeden anderen Metalfan als Nazi beschuldigen weil wir gern Metal hören?



Was soll denn diese Anschuldigung, er hört doch selber Metal  Google die Bands doch mal dann weißt du warum er auf sie verweist. 



> Selbst wenn Goebbels heute hier wäre und ein Spiel machen würde, bevor  man es gespielt hat und bestätigt hat dass es sich um Nazipropaganda  handelt, sollte man es nicht verbieten.



Äh..


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was soll denn diese Anschuldigung, er hört doch selber Metal  Google die Bands doch mal dann weißt du warum er auf sie verweist.
> 
> 
> 
> Äh..



Ich höre auch alle möglichen Bands, von 95% von denen weiß ich nicht mal über was die Lyrics sind. Einige darunter sind bestimmt auch satanistisch zumindest vom Aussehen und den Videos zu urteilen, manche vielleicht sogar Nazis oder Rassisten, den von ca 80% weiß ich nicht mal wie die Bandmietglieder aussehn. Und? Mir gefällt die Musik, was die Mietglieder machen oder für eine politische Einstellung haben ist mir wurscht.

Und nix äh. Wenn ein Nazi,Schwerverbrecher oder was auch immer du willst ein gutes Spiel machen würde dass frei von jeglicher Propaganda ist dann würde ich es spielen. Mir ist es sowas von egal was die Leute die Produkte für mich herstellen für politische oder religiöse Einstellungen haben. Glaubst du mich interessiert ob der Chinese in der Fabrik in China der mein Smartphone zusammenstellt, Samstags Jungfrauen an Satan opfert und Sonntags in Nazi-uniform durch die Straßen marschiert? Solange der mein Smartphone nicht in Jungfrauenblut taucht oder irgendwelche Hakenkreuze in mein Handy eingraviert ist es mir wurscht. Warum sollte es bei Spielen irgendwie anders sein? Die politischen und religiösen Einstellungen der Entwickler sind mir egal, solange diese keine Spuren in dem Produkt hinterlassen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich höre auch alle möglichen Bands, von 95%  von denen weiß ich nicht mal über was die Lyrics sind. Einige darunter  sind bestimmt auch satanistisch zumindest vom Aussehen und den Videos zu  urteilen, manche vielleicht sogar Nazis oder Rassisten, den von ca 80%  weiß ich nicht mal wie die Bandmietglieder aussehn. Und? Mir gefällt die  Musik, was die Mietglieder machen oder für eine politische Einstellung  haben ist mir wurscht.



Dann hast du da eine komplett andere Einstellung als ich. Ich achte,  zumindets in gewissem Maße, auf Lyrics und würde nie im Leben Musik  hören, bei der ich weiß, dass sie der rechten Szene entspringt. Musik, und die dahinterstehenden Menschen, müssen nicht zu 100% meine Meinung wiedergeben, aber sobald dadurch etwas unterstützt/ angepriesen wird, dass ich verachte, kann ich es auch nicht hören und damit einhergehend unterstützen. 
Zu Musik gehört die Band/ der Interpret immer dazu, wenn ich wüsste, dass da eine Glatze dahintersteht, die Hitler verehrt...sry aber das geht nicht (um es jetzt mal überspitzt zu formulieren).



belakor602 schrieb:


> Die politischen und religiösen Einstellungen der Entwickler sind mir egal, solange diese keine Spuren in dem Produkt hinterlassen.



Das kommt z.T. auf das jeweilige Produkt an. Und um was für Einstellungen es geht.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt sein Musikgeschmack damit zu tun? Willst du jetzt mich und jeden anderen Metalfan als Nazi beschuldigen weil wir gern Metal hören?
> 
> Außerdem, selbst wenn sie rechts, rechtsextrem oder gar Nazis sind, heißt dass nicht dass sie nichts machen dürfen. Noch gibts keine Anzeichen dass das Spiel selbst irgendwelche Naziglorifizierung oder Propaganda hat. Man kann das Spiel doch nicht bloß aufgrund der angeblichen politischen Einstellung einer der Entwickler verbieten. Selbst wenn Goebbels heute hier wäre und ein Spiel machen würde, bevor man es gespielt hat und bestätigt hat dass es sich um Nazipropaganda handelt, sollte man es nicht verbieten.



Hast du mal dir angeschaut was das für Bands sind? Ich empfehle dir auch noch einen Klick auf meine last.fm Forensignatur für Recherche, andernfalls Metal Archives. Die Tattoofrau ist im übrigen für Leveldesign und Lichtgestaltung verantwortlich und entwirft reihenweise Tattoos, die die gesamte Symbolik des rechten Untergrunds abdeckt. Sogar auf ihrer FB-Seite postet sie die Videos von Hatred mit dem Verweis, dass sie dort arbeitet.

Das mein Nutzername, Forensignatur, Avatar und Profilbild dich trotzdem zu so einem Kommentar hinreisen lassen, zeigt mir auch noch, dass du dich nicht wirklich mit der Metalszene auskennst. Allein, dass du so bei den genannten Bands anspringst...ohne Worte.

Es ist nichts Neues, dass in der rechten Szene vermieden wird, in Projekten die Geld bringen sollen, den Ball flach zu halten. Du wirst dann maximal codierte Botschaften finden, ein Level Hakenkreuzform wäre da zu plump.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Hast du mal dir angeschaut was das für Bands sind? Ich empfehle dir auch noch einen Klick auf meine last.fm Forensignatur für Recherche, andernfalls Metal Archives. Die Tattoofrau ist im übrigen für Leveldesign und Lichtgestaltung verantwortlich und entwirft reihenweise Tattoos, die die gesamte Symbolik des rechten Untergrunds abdeckt. Sogar auf ihrer FB-Seite postet sie die Videos von Hatred mit dem Verweis, dass sie dort arbeitet.
> 
> Das mein Nutzername, Forensignatur, Avatar und Profilbild dich trotzdem zu so einem Kommentar hinreisen lassen, zeigt mir auch noch, dass du dich nicht wirklich mit der Metalszene auskennst. Allein, dass du so bei den genannten Bands anspringst...ohne Worte.
> 
> Es ist nichts Neues, dass in der rechten Szene vermieden wird, in Projekten die Geld bringen sollen, den Ball flach zu halten. Du wirst dann maximal codierte Botschaften finden, ein Level Hakenkreuzform wäre da zu plump.



Ich kenne mich in der Metalszene sehr wohl aus. Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst was da für Gestalten unter anderen darunter sind. Was ich zeigen wollte ist dass nicht alle sich mit dem identifizieren was sie hören. Wir beschuldigen hier Leute genau dessen von dem Gamer ständig beschuldigt worden sind. Wenn jeder der satanistischen oder rassistischen Bands horcht, selbst Satanist oder Rassist ist dann ist jeder Spiele auch ein potentieller Amok-Läufer und Mörder. Wie schon oben beschrieben, höre ich alles mögliche, und vor allem bei Metal, (wo fast alle der Bands die ich höre Growls haben) sind mir persöhnlich die Lyrics sowas von wurscht. Für mich sind die Growls eher ein weiteres Instrument. Auch sind mir die Menschen hinter der Musik ziemlich wurscht. Ich kenne kaum welche vom Ausshen und dann auch nur wenn sie berühmt genug sind dass sie ein Musikvideo haben, und wenn nicht dann kenne ich die Mietglieder hinter den Bands gar nicht. Ist ja auch wurscht denn was mich interessiert ist ihr Produkt, die Musik, was die Produzenten in ihrer Freizeit treiben ist mir schlichtweg egal.

Und nein ich hab dein Nutzernamen, Avatar und Profilbild nicht gesehen, denn schon wieder was mich interessiert hat war dein Produkt, der Kommentar, die Person dahinter ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal. Ja jezt wo ich es gesehen habe erkenne ich dass du auch Metal-fan bist. Schliesst dich deswegen nicht vor Ignoranz aus. Und Menschen aufgrund ihres Musikgeschmacks zu beurteilen ist für mich Ignoranz, egal was diese Menschen auch immer hören mögen.

Ach und ich persöhnlich kenne die Bands nicht einmal. Man merkt an den Namen aber sofort dass es Metal ist. Ich bin eher ein Symphonic-Black-Metal und Melodic Death Metal Fan. So von den Namen sind die gennanten warscheinlich eher klassische Black Metal oder vielleicht Brutal Death Metal Bands.


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das Teil braucht kein Mensch


Solche Aussagen sind in meinen Augen gefährlicher als das krankeste Spiel, denn sie stellen das eigene Moralempfinden auf ein Podest, das über allen anderen steht. 
In einer wahren Demokratie hat niemand(!) mir zu sagen, was ich an Medien konsumiere. 

Menschen sind nun mal verschieden - der eine "braucht keine" Gewaltspiele, der andere keine Mangas, ein dritter keine Volksmusik ... also alles verbieten?



I-David-I schrieb:


> Spiele sollten originell, einfallsreich und eine gute Story haben.


Sagt wer? oder anders gefragt: Was sind denn die Stories von Tetris, Flappy oder Angry Birds, Minecraft, Duke Nukem oder Left 4 Dead?



> Hirnverbrannte stupide Gewaltausbrüche noch dazu Verherrlichung eines Amoklaufs/ Läufers...


Dieses Urteil kann man erst fällen, wenn man das Gesamtwerk kennt.

Genauso wie es für mich einen himmelweiten Unterschied macht zwischen den aus dem Gesamtzusammenhang herausgerissenen fragwürdigen Szenen in "A Serbian Film" oder denselben Szenen im Gesamtkontext des Films.
Ersteres würde ich mir im Leben nicht anschauen, zweiteres  finde ich einen gelungenen Film.



RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Ja bitte künstlerische Freiheit und Meinungsfreiheit für Rechtsradikale! (Ironie)


Ja, da bin ich vollkommen für. (keine Ironie)

Abgesehen vom Aufrufen zu Straftaten und Volksverhetzung dürfen Rechts-, Linksradikale, ISIS und sonstwem seine geistigen Kinder meinetwegen jedweden geistigen Dünnpfiff medial entsorgen.



> Mal vom Spiel an sich abgesehen und inwiefern es vergleichbar mit Postel etc. ist, stehen da immer noch Entwickler (der Jaro allen voran) dahinter, die tief in der polnischen rechtsradikalen Szene, vor allem der NSBM-Szene, verwurzelt sind.


Iirc soll bei 4/10 Entwicklern ein NS Hintergrund nachweisbar sein. a) Das sind längst nicht alle. b) Wie ist das denn bei anderen Firmen? Hat schon mal jemand gefragt, welche politischen Ansichten zB die _Max Payne, Tomb Raider _oder _Mario _Entwickler haben?



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Verstörende Inhalte müssen nicht echt sein um eine Emotion zu erzeugen, ...


"Verstörende Inhalte" erzeugen per Definition Emotionen, sonst sind sie nicht "verstörend". 
Und das ist nicht zwangsläufig was Schlechtes, sondern erstmal einfach was anderes als irgendein "nicht-verstörendes" Larifari Spiel.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

@Worrel
Stimme dir vollkommen zu.

Ich selber aber möchte mich entschuldigen. Bin ein bisschen zu heißblütig in der Diskussion geworden. Ich steh zwar immer noch 100% zu meiner Meinung, hätte es aber auch ruhiger formulieren können. Hoffe ihr vergebt mir mein Fehlverhalten.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (17. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin der Meinung dass diese Art von Spiel überflüssig ist (sollte es das sein wonach es aussieht und der nachfolgende Text bezieht sich auf das Szenario). Nach dem nächten Amoklauf kann man darauf warten dass es wieder heißt "die Gamer sind alle so" und dann werden solche Spiele als Beispiel genommen um wenn möglich viele andere zu verbieten.

Und an die Herren die meinen dass man Battlefield und CoD damit vergleichen kann: In diesen Spielen geht es zwar auch um das töten, aber die Taktik steht im Vordergrund. Das Ziel ist es den Gegner auszuspielen und somit besser als es zu sein. 
Bei diesem Spiel geht es um das möglichst brutale abschlachten von Unschuldigen. Bei den oben genannten Shootern gibt es im Normalfall keine Unschuldigen (Ausnahmen sind die Flughafenszene in CoD MW2) und der Gegner ist bewaffnet und will einem an den Kragen. So wie im es im Krieg halt ist.
Sollte dieses Spiel aber nur das töten von Zivilisten beinhalten, stellt sich mir die Frage wie die Entwickler auf diese dämliche Idee gekommen sind.

Shooter an sich sind ok, solange ein Ziel vorhanden ist und man keine Zivilisten töten muss.
In GTA dreht sich alles um die Geschichte des Charakters und man sieht was er für ein Leben führt. Man kann zwar Zivilisten töten, aber das Ziel im Spiel sieht anders aus.
Als schönes Beispiel nenne ich Assassins Creed 1, denn dort wird das töten von Zivilisten bestraft. Genauso Hitman und dieses Spiel musste auch schon als Amoksimulator herhalten, obwohl das Ziel im Spiel ist möglichst ohne Aufsehen und ohne Leichen das Missionsziehl zu bewältigen. Das töten gibt Punkteabzug und ist somit nur als Notlösung gedacht.
Bei Splinter Cell ist es genauso (Conviction ausgenommen). Töten ist nur als Notlösung gedacht und darf in manchen Missionen nicht eingesetzt werden. Das Ziel ist es möglichst leise und ohne Aufsehen die Mission zu erfüllen.
Aber wenn das Spiel nur das töten von Zivilisten als Inhalt hat muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen ob die Entwickler unseren Politikern damit nicht zufällig einen großen Gefallen tun, denn sobald was passiert und der Täter hat dieses Spiel gespielt, dann dürfen wir auf die Zensur durch die Regierung warten. Die Pfeiffe(n)ers würden sich darüber sicher freuen.
Und worin besteht der Sinn in dem Spiel? Wenn keine Story vorhanden ist und man nur alles töten soll was einem über den Weg läuft, dann ist dass das perfekte Spiel für Die Personen die die Menschheit hassen, denn warum sollte man sowas sonst spielen?

Ich lasse mich gerne korregiern, solange die Argumente schlüssig sind.


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Profitipp
> Unbedingt mal ins Ausland gehen anstatt immer wieder so einen Kappes zu posten


Und was stelle ich dann fest, wenn ich nach Österreich oder in der Schweiz gehe? Die Leute da können auf das komplette Steam-Angebot zurück greifen, im Gegensatz zu uns Deutschen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sind in meinen Augen gefährlicher als das krankeste Spiel, denn sie stellen das eigene Moralempfinden auf ein Podest, das über allen anderen steht.
> In einer wahren Demokratie hat niemand(!) mir zu sagen, was ich an Medien konsumiere.
> 
> Menschen sind nun mal verschieden - der eine "braucht keine" Gewaltspiele, der andere keine Mangas, ein dritter keine Volksmusik ... also alles verbieten?



100% Zustimmung. Wenn es danach ginge, würde ich sofort Spongebob verbieten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung dass diese Art von Spiel überflüssig ist (sollte es das sein wonach es aussieht und der nachfolgende Text bezieht sich auf das Szenario). Nach dem nächten Amoklauf kann man darauf warten dass es wieder heißt "die Gamer sind alle so" und dann werden solche Spiele als Beispiel genommen um wenn möglich viele andere zu verbieten.



Sollen wir demnach in vorauseilendem Gehorsam alle Spiele verbieten, an denen sich irgendein Politiker irgendwo auf der Welt stören könnte? Weil wenn es kein Hatred gibt, wird halt ein anderes genommen, zur Not wieder Counterstrike, ist ja nicht so, dass diese Herrschaften sich eine gut informierte Meinung bilden...

Ist es nicht eher so, dass du persönlich das Spiel widerlich findest und nun nach objektiven Gründen suchst, um deine subjektive Meinung zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## TheSinner (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube an die Mündigkeit des Bürgers. Demzufolge finde ich es absurd das Spiel nicht zu bewerben oder darüber zu schreiben. Es ist jedem Menschen selbst überlassen womit er seine Freizeit verbringt solange er niemandem damit schadet bzw. nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstößt. Wenn ich Spaß dran habe virtuelle Menschen ohne irgendeinen vermeintlich triftigen Grund umzubringen, dann mach ich das auch. Wo sind wir bloß hingekommen, dass sowas gleich wertend interpretiert wird? Wie engstirnig muss man dazu sein?

Es gibt für Mord bzw. Totschlag durchaus triftige Gründe, das ist sogar gesetzlich verankert (ja, selbst beim Mord, vgl. Widerstandsrecht im Grundgesetz - wenn man es nur bis in die letzte Konsequenz hin auslegt und verfolgt), es ist also lediglich eine Definitionssache und Sache des gesellschaftlichen Konsens was wann strafbar ist. 

Daher empfinde ich es als absurd zu argumentieren "ja da gibts ja gar keinen Plot hinter". Und? Das haben gefühlte 50% der Actionfilme heutzutage auch nicht.  Und trotzdem jammert keiner "Ja aber der Bruce Willis hat ..." - weil es absurd wäre. 

Wenn Gewalt kein Spielinhalt wäre, warum wurden dann Spiele wie Unreal Tournament so viel gespielt? Wegen des genialen Plots?  Carmaggedon?  Quake? Far Cry 1 bis 117? 

Immer dieses verklemmte Getue, dieses Gutmenschentum und die Doppelplusguthaberei. Wenn ich Bock hab jemanden virtuell umzunieten dann tue ich das. Nicht dass ich das häufig hätte, ich bin mehr der Oldschool-Rollenspieler, aber wer sich einbildet darüber richten oder urteilen zu können dass mir (oder Anderen) soetwas Spaß machen kann, der sollte eventuell mal psychiatrische Konsultationen einholen bezüglich Megalomanie und/order Narzissmus.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich sage nirgends dass es verboten werden soll. Wer sowas braucht, bitte, ich werde niemanden hindern. Und ja, der erste Satz ist meine Meinung dazu wenn es so wird wie es mommentan scheint. Und der letzte Teil ist eine Vorhersage was passieren wird wenn ein Amokläufer dieses Spiel gespielt hat. Was meinst du was dann los ist? "Das ist ein Amoksimulatoer", "Daran hat er trainiert" und "Dadurch wurde er auf die Idee gebracht" dürften wohl vorprogrammiert sein.

Und der Rest von meinem Text sagt aus worin der Unterschied liegt zwischen diesem "Spiel" (für mich ist es keines) und den anderen Spielen.

Und noch eine Frage:
"Ist es nicht eher so, dass du persönlich das Spiel widerlich findest und  nun nach objektiven Gründen suchst, um deine subjektive Meinung zu  rechtfertigen?"

Was war am meinem Text so schwer zu verstehen? Ich sagte nirgends was wie "Verbietet es" oder so, sondern ich habe lediglich gesagt was kommen kann wenn ein Amokläufer dieses Spiel besitzt und ich finde meine Szenarien nicht gerade unwahrscheinlich, denn bisher war es immer so.
Also, wo rechtfertige ich meine Meinung (die eigentlich nur im ersten Satz erwähnt wird) mit objektiven Gründen, die nur sagen was sein KANN wenn ein Amokläufer dieses Spiel besitzt?
Was meinst du was passiert dann? Bisher haben sie immer wieder versucht uns einzuengen und bisher sind sie immer gescheitert. Dieses Spiel könnte ihnen den nötigen aufwind geben damit sie ihre Verbote und Zensuren durchsetzen.

Und ich wiederhole, es KANN so kommen, aber es muss nicht.

Nun alles geklärt?


----------



## golani79 (17. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Vorhersage was passieren wird wenn ein Amokläufer dieses Spiel gespielt hat. Was meinst du was dann los ist? "Das ist ein Amoksimulatoer", "Daran hat er trainiert" und "Dadurch wurde er auf die Idee gebracht" dürften wohl vorprogrammiert sein.



ähm .. ja, das ist momentan ja überhaupt nicht der Fall.
Ob jetzt Spiel X, Y oder Z als Sündenbock herhalten muss, ist dann auch schon egal.
Von Quake, über CS zu Call of Duty & Co. wurden mittlerweile ja schon ziemlich viele Spiele herangezogen, wenn es darum ging, eine Ursache für Amokläufe zu finden.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (17. Dezember 2014)

Aber dadurch dass das ja wirklich so ein "Amoksimulator" zu sein scheint dürfte denen das dann vielleicht den entscheidenden Grund liefern "Gewaltspiele" zu verbieten. Auch wenn sie es nie ganz können, aber die können uns die Spieleauswahl in den Läden ganz schön begrenzen. Zumindest ist das meine Meinung. Bisher war es immer so und dass trotz dass es belegbar ist dass ein Amokläufer schon vor den Games einen mächtigen Sprung in der Schüssel haben muss.

Aber wie gesagt, wer sowas braucht soll es sich holen und damit glücklich werden, ich ziehe die Gegner in BF4 den Zivilisten vor, denn in BF4 wird wenigstens zurückgeschossen und das nicht erst seit 5Uhr 45.
Und wo soll da der Ansporn sein? Wenn man nur tötet wird es einem schnell langweilig, denn solange sich die Zivis nicht wehren ist dort keine Herausforderung oder übersehe ich da was?
Egal, wer es will soll es kaufen, ich brauche es nicht.


----------



## PCamateur (17. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Und an die Herren die meinen dass man Battlefield und CoD damit vergleichen kann: In diesen Spielen geht es zwar auch um das töten, aber die Taktik steht im Vordergrund. Das Ziel ist es den Gegner auszuspielen und somit besser als es zu sein.



Das mag vllt. im Multiplayer der Fall sein. Im Singleplayer geht es eher Richtung Moorhuhn HD. Hatred geht in die selbe Moorhuhnrichtung. 



> In GTA dreht sich alles um die Geschichte des Charakters und man sieht  was er für ein Leben führt. Man kann zwar Zivilisten töten, aber das  Ziel im Spiel sieht anders aus.


Mag sein, trotzdem sterben gezwungermaßen ein paar Zivilisten auch im Zuge der Hauptmissionen, wenn irgendwas explodiert o.Ä. 
Ansonsten schießt man auch in dem Missionen ziemlich häufig auf unschuldige Gesetzeshüter, die eigentlich nur ihrem ruhigen virtuellen Alltag mit Donuts nachgehen wollen und werden dann von einem Verrückten abgeknallt.

Abgesehen davon ist der Ausdruck sterben für einen Pixelhaufen vllt ein bisschen übertrieben.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Und wo soll da der Ansporn sein? Wenn man nur tötet wird es einem schnell langweilig, denn solange sich die Zivis nicht wehren ist dort keine Herausforderung oder übersehe ich da was?
> Egal, wer es will soll es kaufen, ich brauche es nicht.



Genau das ist mein Problem. Moralische Bedenken habe ich keine, für mich sind das nur Pixelhaufen. Aber Gott sieht das Spiel öde aus. Da läuft man eher vor Langeweile Amok als wie das man von dem Zivillisten abschlachten im Spiel dazu angespornt wird


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem. Moralische Bedenken habe ich keine, für mich sind das nur Pixelhaufen. Aber Gott sieht das Spiel öde aus. Da läuft man eher vor Langeweile Amok als wie das man von dem Zivillisten abschlachten im Spiel dazu angespornt wird


Tja, vielleicht sollten wir hier in Deutschland mal über die Beschlagnahmung besonders langweiliger Spiele nachdenken.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Dezember 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht sollten wir hier in Deutschland mal über die Beschlagnahmung besonders langweiliger Spiele nachdenken.


Gibt ja viele Fälle wo Jugendliche Straftaten begehen und als Grund Langeweile angeben. Also wäre das nicht mal so abwägig langweilige Spiele zu beschlagnahmen. Oder noch besser die Jugendlichen beschäftigen. Mit Arbeit. Zwangsweise. In Arbeitslagern. Wunderbar


----------



## BiJay (17. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Und wo soll da der Ansporn sein? Wenn man nur tötet wird es einem schnell langweilig, denn solange sich die Zivis nicht wehren ist dort keine Herausforderung oder übersehe ich da was?
> Egal, wer es will soll es kaufen, ich brauche es nicht.



Es gibt Cops, die versuchen werden dich aufzuhalten. Vielleicht auch mehr, so viel weiß man ja noch nicht über das Spiel.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (17. Dezember 2014)

Eine Geilere Werbung können die ja garnicht haben als diese Aktion und der daraus resultierenden Diskussionen, bzw News auf all möglichen Internet Portalen... War ja schon beim ersten Trailer so... Wann merkt Ihr das endlich?


----------



## ms-heimnetz (17. Dezember 2014)

Moralisch stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Wenn jemand von Spielen gewaltätig wird muss er schon vorher stark gestört gewesen sein und dann sind es nicht die Spiele sondern sein Umfeld wo schuld ist, denn das hätte jemand bemerken müssen.
Trotzdem finde ich diese Art von Spiel geschmacklos. Stell dir vor du hättest jemanden bei einem Amoklauf verloren und dann erscheint so ein Spiel, da würde ich mir auch etwas verarscht vorkommen, aber wie gesagt nur in so einer Situation.

Ich denke nur dass diese Art von Spiel (gewalt gegen Zivilisten als Hauptbestandteil) unsere Politiker anspornen wird dagegen etwas zu tun und wie sowass endet kennen wir ja zu genüge.

Solange man zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden kann ist es auch nicht verwerflich sowas zu spielen. Nur sehen unsere Politiker das ganze nicht logisch sondern suchen einen Grund um uns vorzuschreiben was wir spielen.


----------



## golani79 (17. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du hättest jemanden bei einem Amoklauf verloren und dann erscheint so ein Spiel, da würde ich mir auch etwas verarscht vorkommen, aber wie gesagt nur in so einer Situation.



Und wieviele Leute auf dieser Welt gibt es, die jemanden in einem Krieg verloren haben?


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung dass diese Art von Spiel überflüssig ist ...
> Und an die Herren die meinen dass man Battlefield und CoD damit vergleichen kann: In diesen Spielen geht es zwar auch um das töten, aber die Taktik steht im Vordergrund. Das Ziel ist es den Gegner auszuspielen und somit besser als er zu sein.


Und was genau ist nun an einem virtuellen Mord, der taktisch begangen wird, besser?
Was ist, wenn Hatred mit taktischer Tiefe aufwarten würde? zB die Opfer in der richtigen Reihenfolge auszuschalten, bevor sie Alarmknöpfe bedienen oder Anrufe bei der Polizei tätigen können? Oder bei besonders brutalen Angriffen vermehrt Bürgerwehren auf den Spieler gehetzt werden?



> Shooter an sich sind ok, solange ein Ziel vorhanden ist und man keine Zivilisten töten muss.


In einem Shooter ist das Ziel hinter dem Fadenkreuz zu finden. 
Nein, ernsthaft: In einem durchschnittlichen Shooter sind die Gegner Hindernisse vor dem Levelausgang, mehr nicht. Das "Ziel" ist es, diesen zu erreichen (oder den Schlüssel/Schalter/whatever dafür zu finden).

Und wer hat _Hatred _schon gespielt und kann uns sagen, ob es dort nicht ebenso wie in Postal 2 die Möglichkeit gibt, das Spiel ohne einen Zivilisten zu töten, durchzuspielen?



> Aber wenn das Spiel nur das töten von Zivilisten als Inhalt hat muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen ob die Entwickler unseren Politikern damit nicht zufällig einen großen Gefallen tun, denn sobald was passiert und der Täter hat dieses Spiel gespielt, dann dürfen wir auf die Zensur durch die Regierung warten. Die Pfeiffe(n)ers würden sich darüber sicher freuen.


Genausogut könnte aber gerade so ein Spiel dafür sorgen, daß endlich erkannt wird, daß es auch Spiele gibt, die sich explizit an Erwachsene richten und diese nicht auf "ab 6" Disney Niveau heruntergedampft  werden, um ja keine Kinder und Jugendlichen zu gefährden.



> Und worin besteht der Sinn in dem Spiel?


Der Sinn in einem Spiel ist es, interaktiv seine Zeit damit zu verbringen. Alles weitere ist Bonus.

Der Sinn eines Spiels mit einer solchen Handlung kann zB sein:
- den Spieler Einblick in eine Gedankenwelt zu geben, den er sonst nie hätte.
- dem Spieler einen Spiegel vorzuhalten. In diesem Fall könnte das Spiel dem Spieler zwar nahelegen, daß er Unschuldige töten soll, dies aber in der Spielmechanik bestrafen, so daß man den inneren Konflikt eines wahnsinnigen Killers nachempfindbar macht.



> Wenn keine Story vorhanden ist und man nur alles töten soll was einem über den Weg läuft, dann ist dass das perfekte Spiel für Die Personen die die Menschheit hassen, denn warum sollte man sowas sonst spielen?


Dafür gibt vielerlei Möglichkeiten, die mehr oder weniger wahrscheinlich auf dieses Spiel zutreffen:
- Gameplay
- Story
- Unterhaltung
- Atmosphäre
- grafische Qualität/Effekte
- Buchvorlage
- Einzigartiges Szenario


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2014)

Ihr könnt noch so viel BF / CoD Vergleiche hernehmen und es wird weiterhin absolut ins Leere schießen.

Ein Team A vs Team B Multiplayer Spiel könnt ihr nicht im geringsten mit einer Amokläufer-Simulation vergleichen.
Bei einem Spiel werden Gegenspieler ausgeschaltet und beim anderem Spiel werden Zivilisten auf eine abscheuliche Art und Weise hingerichtet.

Hatred überschreitet hier eindeutig die Grenze des guten Geschmacks.
Wir alle haben gesehen wie stark unser Medium angegriffen wurde als man in der CoD Flughafen Mission eine einzige Szene spielen konnte wo Zivilisten umgenietet wurden.

Jetzt stellt euch ein komplettes Spiel vor und dann könnt ihr euch ausmalen mit welchen Meldungen wir in naher Zukunft rechnen können.

Das Thema Hatred ist noch lange nicht vorbei und ich bin mir sicher dass selbst Valve / Gabe das letzte Wörtchen noch nicht gesprochen hat.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bei einem Spiel werden Gegenspieler ausgeschaltet und beim anderem Spiel werden Zivilisten auf eine abscheuliche Art und Weise hingerichtet.


Rein faktisch werden in beiden Fällen die Hitpoints von humanoid wirkenden Pixelhaufen auf 0 gesetzt.



> Hatred überschreitet hier eindeutig die Grenze des guten Geschmacks.


Soso. Wer hat denn darüber entschieden?
Die persönliche Grenze, was an Unterhaltung für einen persönlich noch tolerierbar ist und was nicht ist individuell vollkommen verschieden. Ein Freund von mir will sich beispielsweise keine Filme anschauen, in denen Nazis vorkommen, weil er (ohne konkretes persönliches Erlebnis) dann an deren reale Gräueltaten erinnert wird. Auch, wenn das ein Film ist, in denen erfolgreich gegen die Nazis agiert wird.



> Das Thema Hatred ist noch lange nicht vorbei und ich bin mir sicher dass selbst Valve / Gabe das letzte Wörtchen noch nicht gesprochen hat.


Sicher nicht. Schließlich ist das Spiel noch nichtmal erschienen. Insofern kann man auch noch nichts darüber sagen, inwieweit damit persönliche oder gesetzliche Grenzen überschritten werden werden oder nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Rein faktisch werden in beiden Fällen die Hitpoints von humanoid wirkenden Pixelhaufen auf 0 gesetzt.


Was willst du mit diesem schmierigem Satz erreichen?

Was zählt ist der Kontext und in Hatred werden Zivilisten wie in der damaligen CoD Flughafen Szene hingerichtet (sogar schlimmer)
Wie stark dieses Medium darunter leiden musste muss ich an dieser Stelle wohl nicht erwähnen.

Medien haben dennoch eine Wirkung auf uns Menschen - ob wir es möchten oder nicht.
Auf den einen mehr und auf den anderen weniger.
Valve trägt hier eine sehr große Verantwortung mit dieser Entscheidung, denn ohne Steam hätten sie viel mehr Mühe 
es für jeden zugänglich zu machen.



> Soso. Wer hat denn darüber entschieden?
> Die persönliche Grenze, was an Unterhaltung für einen persönlich noch tolerierbar ist und was nicht ist individuell vollkommen verschieden.


Warum gab es bis Hatred noch kein vergleichbares Spiel?



> Sicher nicht. Schließlich ist das Spiel noch nichtmal erschienen. Insofern kann man auch noch nichts darüber sagen, inwieweit damit persönliche oder gesetzliche Grenzen überschritten werden werden oder nicht.



Sorry aber bei solchen Sätzen fühle ich mich in meiner Erfahrung, meinem Alter und in meiner Intelligenz einfach nur beleidigt.
Oder musst du auch erstmal vom Dach springen um zu merken wie hoch du gewesen bist? Meine Güte... 

Der Entwickler gibt sogar offizielle Statements dazu ab und der Trailer spricht einen ganz klaren Ton an.
Wer hier nicht 1 + 1 zusammenzählen kann..

Von mir aus können solche Spiele existieren, nur bin ich einfach nur der Meinung dass man ihnen keine große Bühne geben sollte - das ist alles.
Und Steam ist leider, für solch ein Projekt, eine viel zu große Bühne.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle schon das Spiel gezockt?  Klingt bei manchen jedenfalls so. Bis auf den einen kurzen Trailer gab es doch noch gar nichts zu sehen, oder? Oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## schneemaennle (18. Dezember 2014)

Eine bessere Werbung könnte sich der Entwickler von Hatred gar nicht erträumen lassen. 
Ich habe vor diesem ganzen Trubel überhaupt nichts von Hatred gehört und nun ist es in aller Munde.
Ist doch super gelaufen....


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Dezember 2014)

Newell macht das was jeder Geschäftsmann machen würde. Egal wie kontrovers der Titel ist so lange das Teil Geld durch die Abverkäufe in Valves Kassen spült wird verkauft. So ist das nunmal im Kapitalismus, nach Moral wird erst wieder hinterher geschriehen wenn es irgendwo auf der Welt zu einem Amoklauf in Verbindung mit dem Spiel im Kinderzimmer kommt. 

Wir lernen einfach gar nichts...


----------



## belakor602 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja an all die Leute die behaupten GTA sei satirisch und zählt deswegen nicht.
Hier aus GTA2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twt-4e79QK0

Kill Frenzys wo es das Ziel ist soviele Menschen wie möglich in einer bestimmten Zeit zu töten (Ein Amoklauf also). Komplett frei von Satire und das einzige was man tut ist Zivillisten die panisch schreiend vor einem weglaufen mit einem Flammenwerfer nachzujagen, sie anzünden und dann gibt man ihnen nicht mal den Gnadenstoß sondern lässt sie elend verbrennen.

Ich sehe keinen Grund inwiefern dass in diesem GTA2 Video gezeigten weniger schlimm sein sollte als Hatred. Eigentlich ist Hatred sogar besser, bis jetzt zumindest waren die Menschen immer sofort tot in Hatred und mussten nicht erstmal 10 Sekunden in Flammen schreiend vor Schmerzen herumlaufen bis sie tot umkippten.

Also wer jetzt es schafft zwischen GTA2 und Hatred noch irgendwie mit zweierlei Maß zu messen denn kann ich nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> ...nach Moral wird erst wieder hinterher geschriehen wenn es irgendwo auf der Welt zu einem Amoklauf in Verbindung mit dem Spiel im Kinderzimmer kommt.


a) So ein Spiel hat nichts in einem *Kinder*zimmer zu suchen und es wird auch eine entsprechende Alterseinstufung bekommen.
b) Wenn es zu einer "Verbindung" des Spiels mit einem realen Amoklauf kommt, dann bitte auch die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen: Daß nämlich Personen, die zu Amokläufen neigen, auch dementsprechende Medien konsumieren - nicht aber, daß der brave Vorzeigebub das Spiel einmal anspielt und zack: nur wegen des Spiels jetzt Amokläufer als Berufswunsch hat.
c) Während ich in Spielen schon  "Personen" mit einem Kettensägenschwert in zwei Hälften mit Blutfontäne gespalten habe  oder politisch fragwürdige Aufgaben erledigt habe wie _"Da sind Orks in unserem Gebiet. Nun ja, eigentlich war es zuerst deren Gebiet, aber das tut jetzt nichts zur Sache. Töte sie alle."_ - letztendlich Rassismus in Reinkultur - und es mir in Mafia und Prototype auch mal Spaß gemacht hat, einfach sinnlos durch die Zivilisten zu fahren/metzeln -
- trotz solcher im Laufe meines Spielerdaseins massenhaft durchgeführter ingame Verbrechen mit teils äußerst fadenscheinigen oder gar keinen Begründungen habe ich im wahren Leben lediglich 1x eine Ohrfeige verteilt und 1x jemanden geschubst.

Spiele können lediglich *Auslöser *sein, nicht aber Ursache. 
Und *Auslöser *kann alles und jedes sein: der aufgegangene Schuh, der runtergefallene Schlüssel,die zu langsame Person vor einem, der vergeigte Highscore, das Wetter, die Nachrichten, der Börsen-/Fußball-/sonstwas-Bericht, die falsche Bemerkung zum falschen Zeitpunkt, ...


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was willst du mit diesem schmierigem Satz erreichen?


Dieser "schmierige Satz" unterstreicht den Unterschied zwischen virtuellem und realem Geschehen.



> Was zählt ist der Kontext und in Hatred werden Zivilisten wie in der damaligen CoD Flughafen Szene hingerichtet (sogar schlimmer)


Und? Das ist die Handlung in einem Spiel. Es ist nicht die Realität. Selbst, wenn der Level 1:1 nach entsprechendem Originalflughafen nachgebaut ist, wäre es sinnvoller, für ein geplantes ähnliches Szenario selbst einen entsprechenden Level als Mod für ein x-beliebiges Spiel zu erstellen, denn dort kann man Scripts, Ein- und Ausgänge, Wachen und deren Routen etc selbst einstellen - das Argument: "Daran kann man einen Terrorakt einstudieren" trifft also auch nicht zu.



> Medien haben dennoch eine Wirkung auf uns Menschen - ob wir es möchten oder nicht.
> Auf den einen mehr und auf den anderen weniger.


Sicher. Wenn die Wirkung jedoch über eine emotionale hinausgeht und man anfängt, die Grenzen zwischen Realität und virtuellem Geschehen niederzureißen, und versucht, Sachen jenseits von Konzentrations- und Reaktionsvermögen und taktischen Überlegungen ins RealLife zu übertragen, dann hat man ganz andere ursächliche Probleme. Ich bleibe dabei: Spiele können maximal *Auslöser *sein.



> Valve trägt hier eine sehr große Verantwortung mit dieser Entscheidung, ....


Valve ist kein Waffenlieferant. Valve verursacht mit dem Aufnehmen dieses Spiels in ihren Katalog keinen Haß auf die Menschheit, den man als Anlaß zu einem Amoklauf nehmen könnte.
Valve nimmt lediglich ein Spiel auf, welches einen moralisch diskussionswürdigen Inhalt hat.



> Warum gab es bis Hatred noch kein vergleichbares Spiel?


- Weil keiner eine Zielgruppe dafür gesehen hat.
- Weil kein Publisher diese Zielgruppe bedienen und sich damit einen Fleck auf die moralisch weiße Weste holen wollte
- Weil es immer irgend ein Werk gibt, das einen Schritt weiter geht 
- Weil es zur Kunst (nach meiner Auffassung sind das *alle *Spiele) gehört, zu provozieren - bisherigen Entwicklern die Provokation allerdings zu gewagt war



> Sorry aber bei solchen Sätzen fühle ich mich in meiner Erfahrung, meinem Alter und in meiner Intelligenz einfach nur beleidigt.
> Oder musst du auch erstmal vom Dach springen um zu merken wie hoch du gewesen bist? Meine Güte...


Ich habe schon genug Trailer gesehen, die anders waren als der Rest des Films, um zu wissen, daß diese Möglichkeit nicht nur besteht, sondern auch genutzt wird, um gezielt mehr Kundschaft anzulocken

Wenn man will, kann man mit einem Trailer auch ein komplett falsches Bild des Films hervorrufen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Os6raCCmAFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> Der Entwickler gibt sogar offizielle Statements dazu ab


Die habe ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## GrafBumsti (18. Dezember 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Newell macht das was jeder Geschäftsmann machen würde. Egal wie kontrovers der Titel ist so lange das Teil Geld durch die Abverkäufe in Valves Kassen spült wird verkauft. So ist das nunmal im *Kapitalismus*, nach Moral wird erst wieder hinterher geschriehen wenn es irgendwo auf der Welt zu einem *Amoklauf* in Verbindung mit dem *Spiel im Kinderzimmer* kommt.
> 
> Wir lernen einfach gar nichts...



Sorry, aber so viel ungebildeten Blödsinn habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gelesen. Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, am Ende glaubt den Schwachsinn noch jemand.

Es hab keine Amokläufe, es waren alles samt geplante Morde. Alle Täter standen unter psychologischer Behandlung und haben starke bewußtseinsverändernde Medikamente verschrieben bekommen und teilweise ohne ärztliche Kontrolle abgesetzt. Ja, alle diese "Schulamotäter". Daran hat weder der Kapitalismus Schuld, noch irgend ein Spiel. Es ist die sozialistisch-kommunistisch links Linke Erziehung oder besser gesagt das Abhandensein einer Erziehung, die hauptsächlich daran Schuld tragen. Darüber hinaus ist noch ein wesentlicher Faktor die mediale Berichterstattung, die regelmäßig auf Kosten der Opfer reichlich Geld macht. Erstaunlicherweise aber fast ausschließlich linke Medien.

Und noch als Anmerkung: Valve/Steam ist eine ziemlich links lastige sehr politisch korrekte Platform und Unternehmen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Es ist die sozialistisch-kommunistisch links Linke Erziehung oder besser gesagt das Abhandensein einer Erziehung, die hauptsächlich daran Schuld tragen.



Sorry, aber so viel ungebildeten Blödsinn habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## GrafBumsti (18. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so viel ungebildeten Blödsinn habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gelesen.



Ein indoktrinierter Sozialist?


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Ein indoktrinierter Sozialist?


Nein, ein intelligenter Mensch der im Gegensatz zu dir keine Vorurteile hat.


----------



## GrafBumsti (18. Dezember 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Nein, ein intelligenter Mensch der im Gegensatz zu dir keine Vorurteile hat.



Vorurteile?

Das ist meine Meinung und die kann ich auch begründen. Ich urteile also nicht davor, sondern nach dem ich mir eine eigene Meinung gebildet habe. Daher ist deine Aussage vollkommen falsch. Aber mit dem sinnerfassend lesen können ist es heute auch nicht mehr so weit her. Auch ein Problem der Erziehung und Bildung, nicht? Da hilft auch die unterstellte Intelligenz nichts, ohne Bildung und Erziehung leben Menschen oftmals, zumindest in geistigen, Erdlöchern.

Aber ich weiß schon in welcher "guten" Gesellschaft ich hier bin. Merke: Der Islam ist niemals Schuld am Terror und toten Menschen, aber dafür Computerspiele. Selbst denken und eine eigene Meinung ist nicht modern, besser nachplappern und glauben was der Mainstream erzählt, die lügen nie und sagen immer die objektive Wahrheit.


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Vorurteile?
> 
> Das ist meine Meinung



das ist keine Meinung sondern der übliche Rechtspopulistische Blödsinn der auch nicht mal begründet werden kann, da der nachweißlich Falsch ist und der immer auch nur mit Mimimi verteidigt wird, da du die Tatsächliche Wahrheit , nähmlich irgendwelchen rechten Lügenbolden aufgessen zu sein, die durch künstliches Erzeugen von Angst vor dem anderen und Veränderungen nur persönliche Macht erringen wollen


----------



## GrafBumsti (18. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> *das ist keine Meinung sondern der übliche Rechtspopulistische Blödsinn*  der auch *nicht mal begründet werden kann*, da der *nachweißlich Falsch ist*  und der immer auch nur mit Mimimi verteidigt wird, da du die  Tatsächliche Wahrheit , nähmlich* irgendwelchen rechten Lügenbolden*  aufgessen zu sein, die durch *künstliches Erzeugen von Angst* vor dem  anderen und Veränderungen *nur persönliche Macht* erringen wollen



Was ist denn bitte an meiner Meinung falsch? Eine Meinung kann übrigens nie falsch sein, es können höchstens die Informationen die man zur Bildung eben dieser heran gezogen hat, falsch sein.

Aber ich bin jetzt doch sehr gespannt, was denn deiner Meinung nach nachweislich falsch ist? Konkretisieren wie die Diskussion doch!

Es gibt keine politische Strömung, die nicht mit Angst arbeitet, die Linken sehen überall Nazis und die Rechten überall die Sozialkommunisten. Das ändert aber nichts an der Sache selbst. Lustig finde ich nur, wenn die Linken offensichtliche Tatsachen nicht zugeben oder totschweigen wollen, nur weil sie damit den Rechten recht geben würden. Das ist dann doppelt dumm. Natürlich kommen dann aus dem rechten Lager welche, die damit mehr Macht erlagen wollen, logisch, machen die Linken genauso. Das ist ja kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Rechten. Nur muß man jetzt zu gewissen Themen schweigen, nur weil es einer politsichen Seite nützt und der anderen schadet? Also ich lasse mir meine freie Meinung nicht verbieten, von keinem Linken und auch keinem Rechten.

Also, was ist nachweislich falsch?


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Eine Meinung kann übrigens nie falsch sein,



Natürlich können Meinungen Falsch sein
z.B. wenn man behauptet das Moslems eine Gefahr seien oder man sich bedroht fühlen müsste

Aber da das Offtopic ist werde ich garantiert nicht mehr darauf antworten


----------



## GrafBumsti (18. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ist werde ich garantiert nicht mehr darauf antworten



Sehr vernünftig, denn deine nachweislich falschen Aussagen sind nachweislich falsch. Übrigens ist etwas nicht nachweislich falsch, nur weil es dir so gerade paßt, weil du es so gehört hast oder weil du es so gerne hättest. Nachweislich falsch bedeutet du hast konkrete Beweise, die du aber in dieser Diskussion schuldig bleiben wirst, da es sie nicht gibt. Und bevor du vielleicht doch versuchst etwas zu beweisen: Zitate von anderen Meinungen sind keine Beweise, sondern reines nachplappern.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Also, was ist nachweislich falsch?


Nun, nehmen wir doch mal deine Behauptung:


GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Es hab keine Amokläufe, es waren alles samt geplante Morde. Alle Täter standen unter psychologischer Behandlung und haben starke bewußtseinsverändernde Medikamente verschrieben bekommen und teilweise ohne ärztliche Kontrolle abgesetzt. Ja, alle diese "Schulamotäter".


Du behauptest also:
a) *sämtliche *Amokläufe an Schulen waren vorsätzlich geplant
b) *sämtliche *Täter waren vor ihrer Tat in psychologischer Behandlung (man beachte den Unterschied zu "... hatten vor ihrer Tat psychische Probleme")
c) *sämtliche *Täter haben starke bewußtseinsverändernde Medikamente verschrieben bekommen

Wegen des Wortes "*alle*" bezweifle ich deine Aussagen.
Aber es steht dir frei, entsprechende Quellen vorzulegen, die deine Behauptungen bestätigen. Hier mal ein paar konkrete Amokläufe als Gegenbeispiele:
Amoklauf von Realengo – Wikipedia
Amoklauf von Emsdetten – Wikipedia (einziger Hinweis im Text: "...hatte [...] um psychologische Hilfe gebeten.")
Amoklauf an der Columbine High School – Wikipedia (dort wird nur bei einem der beiden Täter c) bestätigt)
Amoklauf an der Sandy Hook Elementary School – Wikipedia
Amoklauf von Erfurt – Wikipedia


----------



## GrafBumsti (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja, alle Täter waren alle in psychiatrischer bzw. psychotherapeutischer Behandlung und haben Psychopharmaka erhalten. Auswendig weiß ich nicht wie viele von ihnen diese selbst und ohne ärztliche Kontrolle abgesetzt haben, ich glaube aber ebenfalls alle. Diese Informationen findet man, du anscheinend nicht. Wenn man aber nur Wikipedia liest und keine Pressemeldungen der Polizei und natürlich auch andere Quellen. Du bezweifelst also meine Aussagen weil sie nicht wörtlich in Wikipedia zu finden sind? Das ist aber kein Beweis für deine Behauptung meine Aussagen seien falsch, sondern ist lediglich ein Beweis dafür, daß du nicht gründlich suchen kannst oder möchtest.

Gerade bei den angeblichen Amokläufen werden die Opfer und Hinterbliebenen medial und politisch instrumentalisiert. Hauptzweck ist die Entwaffnung der Bevölkerung durch neue Anlassgesetze zu beschleunigen. Das fällt unter den Punkt den Enisra angeschnitten hat: Angst machen und politisch ausnutzen. Wenn man nämlich nicht den Computerspielen und auch nicht den Waffen die Schuld geben kann, steht man politisch recht dumm da und muß massive Defizite, vor allem im Bereich der Erziehung und den unzähligen gesellschaftlichen Problemen widmen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Ja, alle Täter waren alle in psychiatrischer bzw. psychotherapeutischer Behandlung und haben Psychopharmaka erhalten. [...] Diese Informationen findet man, du anscheinend nicht. Wenn man aber nur Wikipedia liest und keine Pressemeldungen der Polizei und natürlich auch andere Quellen. Du bezweifelst also meine Aussagen weil sie nicht wörtlich in Wikipedia zu finden sind? Das ist aber kein Beweis für deine Behauptung meine Aussagen seien falsch, sondern ist lediglich ein Beweis dafür, daß du nicht gründlich suchen kannst oder möchtest.


Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, daß ich etwas *bewiesen *hätte? Nein, ich habe aufgrund der Informationen, die ich bei Wikipedia gefunden habe, einige Beispiele herausgesucht, anhand derer wir uns konkret über deine Behauptungen unterhalten können. Wenn du jetzt von mir verlangst, alles selbst herauszusuchen, hast du etwas Wesentliches an dem Konzept "Diskussion" nicht verstanden.

*Du *hast behauptet, daß a), b) und c) auf *alle *Täter zuträfe, also ist es auch *deine *Aufgabe innerhalb dieser Diskussion,* deine *Behauptungen zu untermauern.

Und ich zweifle deine Behauptungen nicht an,_ "weil sie nicht wörtlich in Wikipedia zu finden sind"_, sondern weil ich es für *statistisch unmöglich *halte, daß es *nicht einen einzigen* Amokläufer gibt, der *nicht *in psychatrischer Behandlung war, *keine *solchen Medikamente bekommen hat und daß *nicht einen einziger* Amoklauf aus dem Affekt heraus passiert sein soll.

Und zur Untermauerung meines Standpunktes habe ich einige Fälle bei Wikipedia heraus gesucht, die auf den ersten Blick meinen Standpunkt bestärken.

Jetzt bist du dran.


----------



## GrafBumsti (18. Dezember 2014)

Das es nicht irgendwo auf der Welt einen Mörder gibt, der in einer Schule gewütet hätte, der nicht in psychiatrischer Behandlung war, ist durchaus möglich. Die Afrikaner, die mit Messern im Kindergarten wüten usw. die Fälle kenne ich nicht genau genug. Aber die sogenannten "Amokläufer" den letzten Jahren, die z.B. die Schulen heimgesucht haben, sowohl in den USA, als auch in Deutschland, waren in einer solchen Behandlung und haben Medikamente genommen und abgesetzt. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu mühsam das alles raus zu suchen, ist sicher gut zwei Stunden Arbeit, aber die Infos sind im Netz, teilweise auch auf Youtube, wo die Ermittler und Experten befragt wurden und dann auch zugeben mußten, daß der junge Mann eben in Behandlung war und Psychopharmaka verschrieben bekommen hatte und ebenfalls abgesetzt hat. Das ist tatsächlich in jedem Fall so gewesen, ausnahmslos jeden Fall den ich mir angesehen habe.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (18. Dezember 2014)

Darum sagte ich ja dass sich die Leute in dieser Situation etwas verarscht vorkommen. Wenn man ein Spiel über den Einsatz der Bundeswehr in Afganistan machen würde und dort Soldaten zerfetzt würden würde ich dass auch geschmacklos finden wenn ich jemanden in diesem Krieg verloren hätte. Also ich finde es eher geschmacklos, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Auf alle fälle wird man dadurch nicht zum Amokläufer, genau wie bei den anderen Spielen auch.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (18. Dezember 2014)

Bei den von mir genannten Shootern schießt das Ziel wenigstens zurück und wehrt sich. Jeder hat die selben Chancen und es kommt auf das können an. Wobei Shooter eh eher Multiplayer sind und dieses Spiel eher Singleplayer zu sein scheint.

Und zu:
"Genausogut könnte aber gerade so ein Spiel dafür sorgen, daß endlich  erkannt wird, daß es auch Spiele gibt, die sich explizit an Erwachsene  richten und diese nicht auf "ab 6" Disney Niveau heruntergedampft   werden, um ja keine Kinder und Jugendlichen zu gefährden."

Als ob das eintreffen wird. Bisher waren alle Spiele wo einer sein virtuelles Leben gelassen hat das Böse in Person. Und die werden NIE aufhören die Spiele in Deutschland zu schneiden, denn bisher haben die das für nötig gehalten, obwohl man mit 18 alt genug ist um selber zu entscheiden was man sehen will und was nicht. Diese bevormundung werden wir nie mehr los.

Und bei dem Sinn des Spieles gehe ich nur von dem aus was man bisher weiß und dass sieht nicht sehr vielversprechend aus.

Und ja, manches mag auch für das Spiel sprechen, aber dieser Schuss kann auch kräftig nach hinten losgehen und das ist wahrscheinlicher als dass es sich positiv auf das Spielewesen in Deutschland auswirkt.

 So sehe ich das zumindest. Klar, verbieten ist nicht richtig, aber wenn man sich anschaut wie die Reaktionen auf solche Inhalte in Spielen waren und sich dann ausmalt was passieren wird wenn so ein Spiel erscheint, dann gute Nacht. Wobei ich eh denke dass es in D verboten wird, denn die Flughafenszene in MW2 haben sie so geändert dass man keine Zivilisten töten darf und da dass bei dem Spiel nicht möglich ist denke ich nicht dass es hier rauskommt.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Spiel über den Einsatz der Bundeswehr in Afghanistan machen würde und dort Soldaten zerfetzt würden würde ich dass auch geschmacklos finden wenn ich jemanden in diesem Krieg verloren hätte. Also ich finde es eher geschmacklos, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


Das kann man aber nicht als Maßstab nehmen - schließlich wurden auch schon Millionen Menschen von einem Auto getötet - dann sind schon mal sämtliche Rennspiele geschmacklos; dasselbe trifft dann auf alle anderen Verkehrsmittel zu; irgendwessen Verwandte wurden von den Nazis umgebracht - Nazis ingame auch geschmacklos; etc - und irgendwann ist dann nix mehr über, was man spielen könnte, außer einer Leihbücherei Simulation - und selbst da könnte schon mal jemand zwischen den Regalen verstorben sein ...


----------



## ms-heimnetz (18. Dezember 2014)

Wenn einem ein geliebter Mensch durch die Gewalt einer dritten Person genommen wird dürfte dass wohl so ziemlich das schlimmste sein und von daher bin ich der Meinung dass die Angehörigen von den Opfern dieses Spiel sehr geschmacklos finden werden, genauso wie die Frau eines in Afganistan durch eine Sprengfalle getöteten Soldaten das von mir beschriebene Spiel sehr geschmaklos finden wird, da sie immer daran errinnert wird wie ihr man zerfetzt wurde. Bei Rennspielen siehst du keine Personen die sterben. Wenn du aber ein Rennspiel entwickelst wo der Fahrer in seinem Fahrzeug verbrennt dürften das die Hinterbliebenen von den so gestorbenen nicht gerade witzig finden oder meinst du nicht? Würdest du sowas witzig findern? Wenn du das Spiel in der Werbung siehst und dann der Soldat vor dem Spieler in Fetzen gerissen wird. Würdest du dann nicht auch an den Menschen errinnert werden den du so verloren hast?
Oder du siehst wie der Spieler Zivilisten hinrichtet und stellst dir dann zwangsläufig vor wie der Amokläufer es bei deinem Sohn, Freundin oder wem auch immer genauso macht. Also ich würde an der Stelle kotzen müssen. Für diese Personen sind solche Spiele geschmacklos und das kann ich auch verstehen.


----------



## HanFred (18. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wenn einem ein geliebter Mensch durch die Gewalt einer dritten Person genommen wird dürfte dass wohl so ziemlich das schlimmste sein und von daher bin ich der Meinung dass die Angehörigen von den Opfern dieses Spiel sehr geschmacklos finden werden, genauso wie die Frau eines in Afganistan durch eine Sprengfalle getöteten Soldaten das von mir beschriebene Spiel sehr geschmaklos finden wird, da sie immer daran errinnert wird wie ihr man zerfetzt wurde.



Höchst zweifelhaft, dass Betroffene überhaupt daran denken würden, so etwas zu spielen. Ich sehe das nicht als Argument, solange nicht Bezug auf ganz _konkrete reale_ Ereignisse oder Personen genommen wird. _Das_ ginge mir dann zu weit.


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so viel ungebildeten Blödsinn habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gelesen. Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, am Ende glaubt den Schwachsinn noch jemand.
> 
> Es hab keine Amokläufe, es waren alles samt geplante Morde. Alle Täter standen unter psychologischer Behandlung und haben starke bewußtseinsverändernde Medikamente verschrieben bekommen und teilweise ohne ärztliche Kontrolle abgesetzt. Ja, alle diese "Schulamotäter". Daran hat weder der Kapitalismus Schuld, noch irgend ein Spiel. Es ist die sozialistisch-kommunistisch links Linke Erziehung oder besser gesagt das Abhandensein einer Erziehung, die hauptsächlich daran Schuld tragen. Darüber hinaus ist noch ein wesentlicher Faktor die mediale Berichterstattung, die regelmäßig auf Kosten der Opfer reichlich Geld macht. Erstaunlicherweise aber fast ausschließlich linke Medien.
> 
> Und noch als Anmerkung: Valve/Steam ist eine ziemlich links lastige sehr politisch korrekte Platform und Unternehmen.



OK laut deiner Aussage müsste dann ja die komplette DDR Amok gelaufen sein, so einen Blödsinn wie du hier verzapfst hab ich wirklich schon länger nicht mehr gelesen...


----------



## ms-heimnetz (18. Dezember 2014)

war ja auch etwas weit hergeholt, eigentlich hatte ich eh eher andere Argumente. Wobei es mir herzlich egal ist ob es sich jemand kauft oder nicht, aber in meinen Augen ist es geschmacklos und kann dafür sorgen dass die Spiele in D stärker geschnitten werden als jetzt schon.


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Dezember 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> OK laut deiner Aussage müsste dann ja die komplette DDR Amok gelaufen sein, so einen Blödsinn wie du hier verzapfst hab ich wirklich schon länger nicht mehr gelesen...


Lies dann lieber nicht seine restlichen Beiträge zu diesem Thema


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich in jedem Fall so gewesen, ausnahmslos jeden Fall den ich mir angesehen habe.


Das mag zutreffen wenn du dir nur 3 extra für diese "Meinung" passende Fälle rausgesucht hast, genügend Gegenbeweise zu deinen Aussagen gabs ja bereits. Die bist du ja nicht im Stande zu widerlegen und schiebst deine Aufgabe dann anderen zu.



GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Und bevor du vielleicht doch versuchst etwas  zu beweisen: Zitate von anderen Meinungen sind keine Beweise, sondern  reines nachplappern.


Damit haben sich gerade deine ganzen Experten als Nichtbeweis herausgestellt.


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wenn einem ein geliebter Mensch durch die Gewalt einer dritten Person genommen wird dürfte dass wohl so ziemlich das schlimmste sein und von daher bin ich der Meinung dass die Angehörigen von den Opfern dieses Spiel sehr geschmacklos finden werden, ...


Es gibt vieles, was man geschmacklos finden kann. Wenn ich - wieso auch immer -  bei irgendeinem Inhalt von multimedialen Darstellungen schlechte Assoziationen habe, dann meide ich entsprechende Medien. Aber ich bin mir dann auch bewußt, daß die Geschmacklosigkeit durch meine persönliche Lebenserfahrung definiert wird und sich nicht zwangsweise auf andere übertragen läßt.



> Würdest du dann nicht auch an den Menschen erinnert werden den du so verloren hast?
> Oder du siehst wie der Spieler Zivilisten hinrichtet und stellst dir dann zwangsläufig vor wie der Amokläufer es bei deinem Sohn, Freundin oder wem auch immer genauso macht. Also ich würde an der Stelle kotzen müssen. Für diese Personen sind solche Spiele geschmacklos und das kann ich auch verstehen.


Natürlich würde man in einer ähnliche Szene Parallelen erkennen - aber eben auch genug Unterschiede, um eine klare Abgrenzung zur Realität zu ermöglichen. Und diese Abgrenzung könnte es meiner Meinung nach durchaus ermöglichen, daß Angehörige von Amoklauf-Opfern _Hatred _spielen.


----------



## Belandriel (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich persönlich finde das Ganze ziemlich geschmacklos, um es mal freundlich auszudrücken... als Motivation der Entwickler unterstelle ich auch ganz klar genau DIESE Diskussion und den "Skandal-Effekt" auf Kosten der gesamten Gamer-Community. Da kommt wieder ein Haufen (in diesem Fall sogar gerechtfertigte) Kritik auf "uns" zu. Und warum? Weil die &$§% mit Sensationsgeilheit Kohle machen wollen.

Kunst ist zwar ziemlich schwer zu definieren, wie ich finde, aber das in diesem Fall alles unter dem Deckmantel laufen zu lassen ist an Heuchelei nicht mehr zu überbieten. Das ist schon ziemlich arm alles. Da können einem, passend zum Titel "Hatred" schonmal gehässige Gedanken und Wünsche den Entwicklern gegenüber kommen...


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Dezember 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Lies dann lieber nicht seine restlichen Beiträge zu diesem Thema


 Nö, es ging um die Stelle die ich zitiert habe. Wenn er einmal Muh und einmal Mäh sagt sind mir seine Posts eh recht egal... 

Er hat Amokläufe in seinem Satz rein auf die sozialistisch-kommunistische Erziehung beschränkt und sowas zusagen ist Unsinn!


----------



## GrafBumsti (19. Dezember 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> OK laut deiner Aussage müsste dann ja die komplette DDR Amok gelaufen sein, so einen Blödsinn wie du hier verzapfst hab ich wirklich schon länger nicht mehr gelesen...



Nein, das war nicht meine Aussage! Bitte versuche meinen Beitrag noch einmal so zu lesen, wie er dort geschrieben steht. Danke. Es mag sein, daß ich dich und auch andere hier überfordere nicht alles wörtlich zu nehmen, man braucht halt schon auch ein gewisses Hintergrundwissen, um gewisse Aussagen auch richtig zu interpretieren. Ich kann aber im Rahmen einer Kommentarfunktion keinen 2. Bildungsweg anbieten. Aber vielleicht interessiert sich doch jemand dafür und fängt an im Netz nach Informationen zu suchen, es ist alles vorhanden. Würde mich freuen, denn wir benötigen mehr selbst denkende und reife Persönlichkeiten, damit es mit uns wieder aufwärts geht. Mitläufer und Jasager gibt es ja schon genug.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das mag zutreffen wenn du dir nur 3 extra für diese "Meinung" passende Fälle rausgesucht hast, genügend Gegenbeweise zu deinen Aussagen gabs ja bereits. Die bist du ja nicht im Stande zu widerlegen und schiebst deine Aufgabe dann anderen zu.
> 
> 
> Damit haben sich gerade deine ganzen Experten als Nichtbeweis herausgestellt.



Schreibst du nüchtern? "Meine" ganzen Experten? Von welchen sprichst du da? Die ich erwähnt habe sind nicht "meine Experten", die kommen alle von linken Organisationen! Lerne bitte sinnerfassend lesen und schau dir die Berichte und Videos im Netz an, bevor du hier ein Vorurteil postest. Da sind z.B. die "Experten" der Grünen aufgetreten, die auf Veranstaltungen der Waffen-Weg Initiativen nach Winnenden ihre Expertisen abgesondert haben. Da gibt es ein schönes Handy-Video auf Youtube, wo dann eine Frage aus den Zuschauern den Herrn "Experten" doch zu einem Stück Wahrheit, nämlich zu der Behandlung und den Medikamenten drängt. Wenn also schon ein von den Grünen gekaufter Experte zugibt, daß der junge Mann, also der Mörder in Behandlung war und Psychopharmaka verschrieben bekommen hatte und sie auch ohne Kontrolle selbst abgesetzt hat, dann ist das sicher nicht "mein Experte". Übrigens bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du bereits über das Wissen verfügst, was es wohl bedeutet, wenn man starke Psychopharmaka selbst einfach so absetzt. Das führt zu einer sehr negativen Persönlichkeitsveränderung.

Übrigens: Für Dummköpfe arbeite ich nicht, schon gar nicht stundenlange Recherche. Wenn du Interesse an der Wahrheit hast, glaube sie nicht mir, suche sie selbst! Oder bleib einfach dumm, denn auch dumme Menschen braucht es in unserer Gesellschaft. Dumm sein ist keine Schande!


----------



## GrafBumsti (19. Dezember 2014)

https://www.google.de/#q=amoklauf+winnenden+psychopharmaka


----------



## Batze (19. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Bericht sollte wohl ausreichen, damit auch die letzten mal aufwachen. KLICK


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2014)

a) *Frontal21*. Dieselben, die unter anderem diesen hetzerischen Beitrag über "Killerspiele" gemacht haben:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPHTW1bciao (man beachte ab 4:12 die Beurteilung des Spielgeschehens, bei dem der Spieler als Scharfschütze einen tödlichen Schuß abgibt und dafür mit "You're the greatest" gelobt wird. Bei F21 wird dies als "Perverses Lob für einen gezielten Mord" beurteilt. Daß es sich bei dem Getöteten um einen Geiselnehmer handelt und man durch den Schuß die Geisel gerettet hat, fällt dabei mal komplett unter den Tisch. 
Desweiteren wird in dem Beitrag "Rentner erschlagen" als Inhalt von GTA dargestellt.

Damit stellt sich schon mal die grundlegende Frage, wieviel von F21 Berichten a) ordentlich recherchiert ist und b) wieviel Wert darauf gelegt wird, Sachverhalte objektiv darzustellen.

b) Selbst, wenn es einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang zwischen solchen Medikamenten und Amokläufen gibt, schließt das nicht aus, daß auch jemand aus *anderen *Gründen Amok läuft. Daher halte ich die Behauptung "*Alle *Amokläufer ..." immer noch für nicht haltbar.


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Es ist die sozialistisch-kommunistisch links Linke Erziehung oder besser  gesagt das Abhandensein einer Erziehung, die hauptsächlich daran Schuld  tragen.



Du Schwätzer!!! Das hast du geschrieben und jetzt hör auf dich wie ein Aal um deine Aussagen zu winden. Andere als blöde hinstellen aber selber nichtmal mehr wissen, was du drei Beiträge weiter oben geschrieben hast. Das sind mir die Richtigen. Nur in einer Sache gebe ich dir Recht, dass es in Deutschland viel zu viele Ja-Sager gibt, für die es immer noch bequemer ist immer weniger zu verdienen und noch mehr Steuern abzudrücken und so richtig schön ausgenommen zu werden vom Staat. Bestes Beispiel ist ja z.B. E-ON, RWE und Konsorten, die jetzt die Atommeiler auf Kosten der Steuerzahler zürückbauen lassen.. jaja sich die schön die Taschen voll machen und dann nicht mal genug zurücklegen für den Rückbau... dann aber den Staat verklagen weil man ja "gezwungen" worden sei die Atommeiler vom Netz zu nehmen... aber das ist ja nen anderes Thema...


----------



## GrafBumsti (19. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Es ist die *sozialistisch-kommunistisch links Linke Erziehung* *oder besser gesagt das Abhandensein einer Erziehung*, die hauptsächlich daran Schuld tragen. *Darüber hinaus ist noch ein wesentlicher Faktor die mediale Berichterstattung*, die regelmäßig auf Kosten der Opfer reichlich Geld macht.





Crysisheld schrieb:


> Du Schwätzer!!! Das hast du geschrieben und jetzt hör auf dich wie ein Aal um deine Aussagen zu winden. Andere als blöde hinstellen aber selber nichtmal mehr wissen, was du drei Beiträge weiter oben geschrieben hast. Das sind mir die Richtigen.





			
				Crysisheld schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat Amokläufe in seinem Satz rein auf die sozialistisch-kommunistische Erziehung beschränkt und sowas zusagen ist Unsinn!



Also?



Crysisheld schrieb:


> OK laut deiner Aussage müsste dann ja die  komplette DDR Amok gelaufen sein, so einen Blödsinn wie du hier  verzapfst hab ich wirklich schon länger nicht mehr gelesen...



Nein, auch hier falsch gelesen und falsche Schlüsse gezogen. Zumindest meines Wissens gab es bis zum Mauerfall weder in der DDR noch in der BRD Amokläufe in Schulen. Du kannst ja auch nicht den Hitler mit einer Regierung in Deutschland heute vergleichen, obwohl Rot und Grün ja bekanntlich Braun ergeben.

Gemeint war natürlich die gutmenschliche, linke Politik, die eine Erziehung deutlich schwerer machen, als noch vor 50 Jahren. Jede Ohrfeige wird kriminalisiert und die Kinder werden unter Drogen gesetzt, wenn sich eine grüne Lehrerin dem Schüler nicht gewachsen sieht. Eltern werden vorgeladen, Psychologen werden konsultiert und Medikamente verschrieben. Junge Burschen dürfen nicht raufen, weil das gilt als Gewaltbreitschaft, da müssen Medikamente her. Alles sind ja soooo gleich bei den Sozis und Kommunisten der heutigen Zeit. Selbst die Geschlechter sind gleich, nein nicht gleich berechtigt, sondern tatsächlich gleich, glauben zumindest zu viele. Die Individualität stirbt und wer nicht paßt wird passend gemacht, Drogen sind ja nur ein Weg. Und dazu kommen noch die Massenmedien, die nur zu gerne wieder über einen Amoklauf berichten, das bringt nämlich sehr viel Geld in die Kasse des Verlages, der Eigentümer / Aktionäre. Nicht von ungefähr laufen diese Amokläufe nach dem selben Schema ab, der Täter geht dort hin, wo er möglichst viele Menschen umbringen kann, die sich nicht wehren können. Die Schule, perfekt für so einen Mörder. Und er wird auch noch berühmt, weil die ganze Welt von seinen Taten berichtet.


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> [...] Kinder werden unter Drogen gesetzt, wenn sich eine grüne Lehrerin dem Schüler nicht gewachsen sieht.


ah ja. Sicherlich. Aufmüpfige Schüler sind natürlich ausschliesslich für Grüne und selbstverständlich nur für Lehrer*innen* ein Problem. Daß irgendein CDU-orientierter Hänfling sich nicht durchsetzen könnte, ist undenkbar ...
Und klar: sobald ein (!) Lehrkörper ein Problem mit einem Schüler hat, wird selbstredend sofort das Kind mit Drogen vollgepumpt. 



> Alles sind ja soooo gleich bei den Sozis und Kommunisten der heutigen Zeit.


Da hast du was grundlegend falsch verstanden. Laut linker Politik sind nicht alle Menschen gleich, sondern alle Menschen sind gleich *zu behandeln*. Egal, ob sie Forscher, Müllmann, Frau, Schwarzer, Behinderter oder gar Politiker sind.



> Selbst die Geschlechter sind gleich, nein nicht gleich berechtigt, sondern tatsächlich gleich, glauben zumindest zu viele.


Also ich kenne keinen, der glaubt, daß zwischen Frau und Mann kein Unterschied besteht.



> ... wer nicht paßt wird passend gemacht, ...


Das ist nicht die "gutmenschliche linke Politik", die du hier beschreibst, sondern eine Diktatur. Und Diktaturen gibt es links sowie rechts im politischen Spektrum.



> Nicht von ungefähr laufen diese Amokläufe nach dem selben Schema ab, der Täter geht dort hin, wo er möglichst viele Menschen umbringen kann, die sich nicht wehren können.


Ähm, ja logisch. Wenn jemand nur den Mord an einem Einzelnen plant, fällt das nicht in die Definition von "Amoklauf". Das sind eben per Definition nur die Taten, die möglichst viele Opfer fordern.


----------



## GrafBumsti (19. Dezember 2014)

Hast du auch einen ernsthaften Beitrag zum Thema?

Ich merke schon du lebst an der Realität vorbei. Für die vegane Lehrerin, die bei den Grünen aktiv ist, die mit einem aggressiven Schüler nicht zurecht kommt, dafür habe ich Beispiele auf Lager. Von nur oder ausschließlich habe ich ja nichts geschrieben, das wird mir nur von dir böswillig unterstellt.


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Hast du auch einen ernsthaften Beitrag zum Thema?


Auch wenn ich das sarkastisch formuliert habe, ist die Aussage dahinter doch ernst gemeint.



> Ich merke schon du lebst an der Realität vorbei. Für die vegane Lehrerin, die bei den Grünen aktiv ist, die mit einem aggressiven Schüler nicht zurecht kommt, dafür habe ich Beispiele auf Lager. Von nur oder ausschließlich habe ich ja nichts geschrieben, das wird mir nur von dir böswillig unterstellt.


Du hast mehrere Beispiele, wo Kinder unter Drogen gesetzt wurde, weil eine einzigen Lehrerin mit ihnen nicht klar kam?

Wenn du nicht "ausschliesslich" meinst, warum betonst du dann, daß es sich um eine Grüne und eine Lehrer*in* handelt? Und was hat ihre Ernährung mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Dezember 2014)

ich glaube, wir haben endlich mal wieder einen waschechten troll an land gezogen, einen weichnachtstroll sozusagen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich amüsier mich schon seit Tagen über den^^ Unterhaltsamer als das Privatfernsehen ist es allemal.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Dezember 2014)

Senator McCarthy...Graf Bumsti hat doch prinzipiell recht. Das ganze Land ist doch mittlerweile von sozialistischen Kommunisten-Nazis unterwandert! Stalinistische Faschisten allerorten!

Wird Zeit, dass ich meine Beruhigungspillen nehme, sonst schreibe ich mich nur wieder in Rage. 

ProTipp: Alufolie, um den Kopf gewickelt, soll auch helfen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich amüsier mich schon seit Tagen über den^^ Unterhaltsamer als das Privatfernsehen ist es allemal.



wobei dazu nicht viel nötig ist, da das Testbild besseres Programm ist


----------



## PCamateur (19. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Ich merke schon du lebst an der Realität vorbei. Für die vegane Lehrerin, die bei den Grünen aktiv ist, die mit einem aggressiven Schüler nicht zurecht kommt, dafür habe ich Beispiele auf Lager. Von nur oder ausschließlich habe ich ja nichts geschrieben, das wird mir nur von dir böswillig unterstellt.



Du armer du, drehen dir die großen, bösen Jungs einfach die Wörter im Mund um?


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Hast du auch einen ernsthaften Beitrag zum Thema?
> 
> Ich merke schon du lebst an der Realität vorbei. Für die vegane Lehrerin, die bei den Grünen aktiv ist, die mit einem aggressiven Schüler nicht zurecht kommt, dafür habe ich Beispiele auf Lager. Von nur oder ausschließlich habe ich ja nichts geschrieben, das wird mir nur von dir böswillig unterstellt.



Oh du hast Beispiele auf Lager? Dann lass ma vom Stapel bitte möchte mich heute zum Beginn des Wochenendes nochmal köstlich unterhalten werden. Wieso unterstellst du eigentlich anderen an der Realität vorbei zu leben, wenn du dir selber nur deine Wahrheit aus dem Internet zusammen googelst. Ist das deine Wahrheit die Scheisse die überall im Internet verbreitet wird? Du glaubst bestimmt auch an Schneeballsysteme, Chemtrails, das die Amerikaner an Allem schuld sind, Putin gar nicht so übel ist und im Grunde nur Gänseblümchenkränze verteilen will und ja Kinder von Lehrern unter Drogen gesetzt werden. Werden sie mitnichten, wenn du ASHS hast erledigen das die Eltern schon bevor du in die Schule gehst... 

Nur mal nebenbei ein Lehrer darf einem Schüler und wird einem Schüler nicht einfach irgendwelche Substanzen verabreichen, was macht der wenn der nen Anfall kriegt oder irgendwas Atemnot z.B.??? Ach ja stimmt Lehrer sind ja auch noch zusätzlich ausgebildet wie Rettungsassistenten und Notärzte. Weisst du mir ist soo langweilig, dass ich mich jetzt einfach mal hingesetzt habe und dir diese Zeilen schreibe, weil deine restlichen 15 Beiträge ach was soll ich schreiben gääähn


----------



## GrafBumsti (20. Dezember 2014)

Lieber Crysisheld, deine Aussage wurde widerlegt, nimm das zur Kenntnis und lerne daraus.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Dezember 2014)

Mir fällt dazu übrigens noch ein Witz ein:

Radio: "Achtung Autofahrer, auf der A5, im Bereich Darmstädter Kreuz kommt Ihnen ein Falschfahrer in Richtung Frankfurt entgegen!

Autofahrer: "Seid ihr noch sauber? Einer?! HUNDERTE!!!"


----------



## GrafBumsti (20. Dezember 2014)

Dazu fällt mir ein Zitat ein:



> Gemeinschaft macht stark. – Nichts garantiert das gegenseitige Verstehen und Vertrauen so zuverlässig wie die gemeinsame Ignoranz.
> 
> _Prof. Dr. phil. habil. Rainer Kohlmayer_


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Lieber Crysisheld, deine Aussage wurde widerlegt, nimm das zur Kenntnis und lerne daraus.


Wenn du willst, daß er daraus lernst, solltest du nochmal kurz sagen a) welche Aussage denn überhaupt und b) wie sie denn widerlegt wurde. Ich jedenfalls weiß gerade nicht, worauf du dich beziehst.

Desweiteren warten wir immer noch auf deinen konkreten Fall, bei den eine grüne, veganische Lehrerin Ursache dafür war, daß mehrere Kinder unter Drogen gesetzt wurden.

Zum Durchlesen und Verstehen


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Desweiteren warten wir immer noch auf deinen konkreten Fall, bei den eine grüne, veganische Lehrerin Ursache dafür war, daß mehrere Kinder unter Drogen gesetzt wurden.



Ich habe so eine Ahnung, dass er sich da drauf bezieht:

Kokablätter im Unterricht - Gericht spricht Lehrer frei - Bayern - Süddeutsche.de

Nachdem er die Meldung durch seinen Realitätsverzerrungsfilter gejagt hat, könnte das sogar hinkommen.


----------



## GrafBumsti (20. Dezember 2014)

Also, Worrel, falls du es überlesen hast: Unser Community Officer - Crysisheld hat eingangs verlauten lassen, daß er der Meinung ist, daß an den "Amokläufen" der Kapitalismus und gewalttätige Spiele die Schuld tragen.

Diese Aussage wurde widerlegt. Weder der Kapitalismus, noch gewalttätige Spiele tragen die Schuld daran.

Und dein Beispiel für die vegane Grüne, die kannst du an dem hier geführten Beispiel Winnenden recherchieren. Das mußt du allerdings, wie bereits erwähnt, schon selbst erledigen. Wenn dir danach ein Beispiel nicht genügt, dann steht es dir frei auch noch weitere Fälle eingehender zu recherchieren. Objektiv wirst du dann zu dem Schluß kommen müssen, daß die Parteifarben dieser Lehrer überwiegend Grün und Rot sind. Aber Vorsicht: Die Wahrheit stört möglicherweise dein Weltbild und kann zu Depressionen führen!

Ergänzung: Ach Worrel, mit dem Link zum Kommunisten-Forum, hast du dich enttarnt. Mit Menschen die einer diktatorischen Ideologie Vorschub leisten, will ich nicht diskutieren.


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Und dein Beispiel für die vegane Grüne, die kannst du an dem hier geführten Beispiel Winnenden recherchieren.



Ich finde es ja witzig, wie du immer andere darauf verweist, dass sie Quellen für Beispiele die *du* bringst, selber recherchieren sollen.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Also, Worrel, falls du es überlesen hast: Unser Community Officer - Crysisheld hat eingangs verlauten lassen, daß er der Meinung ist, daß an den "Amokläufen" der Kapitalismus und gewalttätige Spiele die Schuld tragen.


Mitnichten. Er hat geschrieben:


			
				crysisheld schrieb:
			
		

> Newell macht das was jeder Geschäftsmann machen würde. Egal wie kontrovers der Titel ist so lange das Teil Geld durch die Abverkäufe in Valves Kassen spült wird verkauft. So ist das nunmal im Kapitalismus, nach Moral wird erst wieder hinterher geschriehen wenn es irgendwo auf der Welt zu einem Amoklauf in Verbindung mit dem Spiel im Kinderzimmer kommt.


Noch mal verdeutlicht:
"So ist das halt im Kapitalismus: Es wird nur daran gedacht, wie man möglichst viel Geld machen kann. Ob das schädlich sein könnte, darüber denkt man erst dann nach, wenn ein Schaden entstanden ist." (sinngemäß)

Der Kapitalismus ist in dieser Aussage nicht die Ursache von Amokläufen, sondern allenfalls ein begünstigender Begleitumstand, der einen möglichen Auslöser zur Verfügung stellt. (Was, wie viel weiter oben schon mal geschrieben, *alles *sein kann). Der Kapitalismus sorgt in dieser Aussage nur dafür, daß solche Spiele in den Handel gelangen - das alleinige Vorhandensein ist aber nicht ausschlaggebend für das Stattfinden von Amokläufen - sonst gäbe es Amokläufe nicht in Jahresabständen, sondern mehrmals pro Woche.



> Diese Aussage wurde widerlegt.


Soweit ich den Thread verfolgt habe, nicht. Du hattest irgendwas mit "links-kommunistischer Erziehung", die dafür verantwortlich sein sollte, geschrieben, was ich (und andere scheinbar auch) für absoluten Kokolores halte. Ein Kind wird doch nicht zum Amokläufer, weil man sich Ohrfeigen verkneift und seine Persönlichkeit sich freier entfalten läßt als in einem konservativen Familienkonstrukt. Sonst hätten wir nach den Hippie 70ern ebenfalls wöchentliche Amokläufe in den 80ern gehabt.



> Weder der Kapitalismus, noch gewalttätige Spiele tragen die Schuld daran.


Und wo wir gerade dabei sind: Der Kommunismus ebenfalls nicht.

Denn radikale Idioten und verdrehte Weltansichten gibt es in jeder politischen Ecke.



> Und dein Beispiel für die vegane Grüne,


Nein, *dein *Beispiel für die vegane Grüne.



> ... die kannst du an dem hier geführten Beispiel Winnenden recherchieren. Das mußt du allerdings, wie bereits erwähnt, schon selbst erledigen.


Eben nicht. Es ist *dein *Beispiel, *du *hast darüber schon mehr erfahren, weißt evtl. sogar ihren Namen, und in einer Diskussion ist es *deine *Aufgabe, *deine *Argumente mit Quellen und Links zu belegen.



> Ergänzung: Ach Worrel, mit dem Link zum Kommunisten-Forum, hast du dich enttarnt. Mit Menschen die einer diktatorischen Ideologie Vorschub leisten, will ich nicht diskutieren.


Wenn du die Scheuklappen deiner Kommunisten Paranoia mal für einen Augenblick zur Seite legen würdest, kann ich dir gerne erläutern, warum ich dieses Bild verlinkt habe:

1. Du verstehst offensichtlich nicht, daß man *seine *Argumente in einer sinnvollen Diskussion *selbst *mit Quellen zu versehen hat.
2. Ich suche in Google nach "Diskussionsregeln" - und habe, da  "ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte" sagt, direkt mal auf die Bildersuche umgeschwenkt.
3. Dort findet sich dann direkt als 2. Bild (und damit als *erstes*, was auf meine zu verdeutlichende Aussage paßt), dieses Bild. Sprich: Es ist schlicht das erste passende Bild in einer Googlesuche, nicht das jahrelang unter Verschluß gehaltene "So, jetzt schiebe ich einem mal so richtig linke Propaganda unter" Material aus dem politischen Giftschrank.
4. Auf diesem Bild ist nicht ein einziges ideologisch gefärbtes Wort. (Es sei denn, man kritisiert schon das Diskutieren an sich und ist der Meinung, eine von oben geführte undiskutierbare Staatsform wäre das gesellschaftliche Ideal.)
5. Dieses Bild könnte ebensogut in einer rechten Diskussionsrunde ausgegeben werden.
6. Ich weiß, wer Marx war. Das ist aber auch schon alles, was mich mit dieser Seite verbindet, von deren Existenz ich bis zur Googlesuche nicht mal wußte.

Ich und "einer diktatorischen Ideologie Vorschub leisten" ...


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich und "einer diktatorischen Ideologie Vorschub leisten" ...



Nanana, jetzt versuch' mal nicht, Dich da wieder rauszureden, Du alter Demagoge!  

Mal Spaß beiseite, ich find's bemerkenswert, dass Du Dir immer noch Mühe gibst, mit so einem offensichtlichen Troll/Spinner eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Also, Worrel, falls du es überlesen hast: Unser Community Officer - Crysisheld hat eingangs verlauten lassen, daß er der Meinung ist, daß an den "Amokläufen" der Kapitalismus und gewalttätige Spiele die Schuld tragen.
> 
> Diese Aussage wurde widerlegt. Weder der Kapitalismus, noch gewalttätige Spiele tragen die Schuld daran.
> 
> ...



Ähm ne is klar. Netter Versuch. Aber ich beleidige dich einfach mal nicht, das Gelächter aus dem Forum kann ich bis hier her hören.... Ehrlich - das liest du aus meinem Satz? Kleiner Tipp lies die Bibel! 

Worrel, Worrel, was machst du denn du hast dich enttarnt... so ein Quatsch Graf di Dingsbums. Schau doch mal sein Profilbild an, der hat ne rote Mütze. Wenn du da erst nach dem Link drauf kommst....  


@Worrel danke für dein Zitat genau so hab ich es gemeint und nicht anders....

Also GrafDagostino nun mach mal wie der gute Worrel gesagt hat und Belege deine wilden Thesen, oder willst du dich noch weiter als Schwätzer lächerlich machen und jedem hier im Forum das Wort im Mund umdrehen? 

Das ist also deine Art der Argumentation? Bravo.... DaCapo.....


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mal Spaß beiseite, ich find's bemerkenswert, dass Du Dir immer noch Mühe gibst, mit so einem offensichtlichen Troll/Spinner eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen.


Manchmal schlägt halt dieses Phänomen zu: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (21. Dezember 2014)

Es kam vielleicht etwas missverständlich rüber, ich wollte nur sagen dass ich es verstehen kann wenn Angehörige von Amokopfern das Spiel geschmacklos finden und es kritisieren. Ob es verboten gehört oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten. Nur müssen wir uns überlegen was passiert wenn der nächste Amokläufer das Spiel zufällig besitzt. Ob dann die Spiele nicht noch stärker geschnitten werden oder (schlimmstes Szenario) das KTU Niedersachsen die Aufgaben der USK übernimmt!!! Damit wäre keinem geholfen, eher allen geschadet.
Könnte passieren, muss aber nicht. Aber trotzdem müssen wir uns darüber im klaren sein dass das möglich ist.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Dezember 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Es kam vielleicht etwas missverständlich rüber, ich wollte nur sagen dass ich es verstehen kann wenn Angehörige von Amokopfern das Spiel geschmacklos finden und es kritisieren. Ob es verboten gehört oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten. Nur müssen wir uns überlegen was passiert wenn der nächste Amokläufer das Spiel zufällig besitzt. Ob dann die Spiele nicht noch stärker geschnitten werden oder (schlimmstes Szenario) das KTU Niedersachsen die Aufgaben der USK übernimmt!!! Damit wäre keinem geholfen, eher allen geschadet.
> Könnte passieren, muss aber nicht. Aber trotzdem müssen wir uns darüber im klaren sein dass das möglich ist.



Es geht bei Hatred gar nicht um geschnitten. So ein Spiel sollte generell nicht beworben oder in irgendeiner Weise Erhältlich gemacht werden. Das hat auch meiner Ansicht nach nichts mit Beschneidung von Rechten zu tun. Es geht in diesem Spiel um nichts anderes als das sinnlose Töten von Menschen die wehrlos sind. Das ist unterste Schublade. Nicht mal Manhunt ist so weit unten anzusiedeln, denn da war es ja praktisch Notwehr da alle anderen bewaffnet waren und dem Spieler das virtuelle Leben schwer machten. Bei Hatred rennt man einfach nur durch z.B. Kaufhäuser metzelt jeden nieder. 

Ich finde es einfach nur krank, auch finde ich krank wie im Internet von vielen so ein Spiel noch verteidigt wird und wie Kinder die auf Youtube den Trailer sehen so etwas cool finden. Es gab in der Vergangenheit in Deutschland genug Prügelattacken wo einfach nur aus Spass Menschen totgeprügelt wurden. Ohne es belegen zu können erlaube ich mir mal die These, dass solche Dinge gerade deshalb passieren weil wir durch die Gewalt in Computerspielen gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen wie niedrig die Hemmschwelle für solche Taten eigentlich ist. Wenn ich mir heute die Jugend so ansehe wird mir schlecht! Schaut euch doch mal die Kommentare von Youtube und Facebook an. Heute ist man anscheinend nicht mal mehr in der Lage sich schriftlich richtig artikulieren zu können und die Respektlosigkeit in sozialen Netzwerken und Videoplattformen kotzt mich schon lange an. 

All denen sollte man mal so richtig die Löffel langziehen!


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin halt der Meinung, für *Erwachsene *sollte es *keinerlei *Inhaltsbeschränkung geben. 

Trailer auf Youtube kann eh jeder sehen, solange die YT Server nicht in DE stehen - da kann man Trailer und Spiel hierzulande noch so sehr verbieten.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (21. Dezember 2014)

Also über deine These lässt sich streiten, da könnte man auch sagen dass Shooter an Amokläufen schuld sind. Klar, dass die Jugend immer mehr abstumpft ist stark sichtnar, aber woran das liegt weiß keiner.

Aber generell sehe ich es so wie du. Man tötet nur und das wars. Bei GTA ging es um die Missionen und nicht um das töten. Man konnte es zwar machen, aber es war nicht der Hauptinhalt vom Spiel. Ob es verboten wird/gehört oder gesvhnitten wird/gehört

Mit dem schneiden von Spielen war gemeint dass dieses Spiel dafür sorgen könnte dass es noch strenger wird als jetzt schon. Wenn der nächste Amokläufer das Spiel besitzt kann man sich den Aufschrei in den Medien vorstellen und der wird nicht so schnell verhallen wie die anderen. Dadurch könnte es zu dem von mir beschriebenen Szenario führen.

@Worrel
Ja, das sollte es nicht geben, aber es gibt sowas und es wird sich nie was ändern.


----------



## GrafBumsti (22. Dezember 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also GrafDagostino nun mach mal wie der gute Worrel gesagt hat und Belege deine wilden Thesen, oder willst du dich noch weiter als Schwätzer lächerlich machen



Was kommunistischer Abschaum, der am Rande des intellektuellen Bodensatzes vegetiert, absondert, ist mir herzlich egal.


----------



## Worrel (22. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Crysisheld schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch zur erfüllten Mission - und das noch so knapp vor Weihnachten.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur erfüllten Mission - und das noch so knapp vor Weihnachten.



ach, einfach ignorieren und Melden, was will man von Hobbydemagogen auch erwarten


----------



## GrafBumsti (22. Dezember 2014)

Auch zu Weihnachtgen bekommen weder Kommunisten noch Nationalsozialisten von mir Amnestie. Abschaum bleibt Abschaum, da spielt das Daum keine Rolle. Aber wenn es euch nicht paßt, dann wandert doch nach Nordkorea aus, sind bestimmt hoch erfreut über euch. Wenn ihr immer brav den Gesslerhut grüßt, dann läuft es rund und reibungslos. Und am Besten nicht nur "melden", sondern auch gleich der Mama erzählen, daß der böse Graf Bumsti keine Kommunisten mag.


----------



## Worrel (22. Dezember 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Auch zu Weihnachtgen bekommen weder Kommunisten noch Nationalsozialisten von mir Amnestie. Abschaum bleibt Abschaum, ...


Für die winzigkleine Möglichkeit, daß du doch kein Troll sein solltest, empfehle ich dir, die Aufzählung in meinem Posting weiter oben nochmal genau durch zu lesen. Am besten auch zu verstehen. Danach kannst du dann gerne noch mal versuchen, Kommunisten hier im Thread zu zählen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für die winzigkleine Möglichkeit, daß du doch kein Troll sein solltest, empfehle ich dir, die Aufzählung in meinem Posting weiter oben nochmal genau durch zu lesen. Am besten auch zu verstehen. Danach kannst du dann gerne noch mal versuchen, Kommunisten hier im Thread zu zählen.


Ich wage zu bezeifeln das er in seinem Wahn fähig ist objektiv zu zählen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2014)

Was hat der Kommunismus mit Hatred zu tun?  Interessante äh Gesprächsentwicklung.


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was hat der Kommunismus mit Hatred zu tun?  Interessante äh Gesprächsentwicklung.


Du mußt schon den grundsätzlichen Zusammenhang verstehen. Daß Kapitalismus zu Amokläufen führt, ist halt vollkommen abwegig, während der Kommunismus diese logischerweise verursacht.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe GrafDagusto erstmal verwarnt, andere Forenmitglieder als kommunistischen Abschaum zu bezeichnen geht mal gar nicht! Ich bin gerne hier im Forum um zu diskutieren, aber Beleidigungen unter der Gürtellinie müssen einfach nicht sein!


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

So ... alle Offtopicbeiträge gelöscht.

Bei Beschwerden bitte per PM an mich wenden, vielen Dank.

*Edit: User "GrafBumsti" für sieben Tage gesperrt. Wer es beim x. mal nicht kappiert, was Offtopic bedeutet, benötigt scheinbar viel Zeit darüber nachzudenken. Die hat er jetzt. *


----------

